# La ex de Johnny Deep condenada a pagarle 15 millones por difamarlo.



## Hermericus (1 Jun 2022)

El jurado no se ha creido las lagrimas de la ex de Deep y su montaje de sufrida mujercita agredida por el malvado Deep.

La han catado como buscadora de money.

Igualico que en España






Veredicto: Amber Heard pagará 15 millones a Johnny Depp por acusarle de maltrato; Depp también deberá darle 2 por difamación


Un tribunal de Virginia dio la razón a Johnny Depp (58) en el caso de difamación por parte de su ex mujer, Amber Heard (36), al asegurar en su veredicto que actuó con...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## BigJoe (1 Jun 2022)

Mas bien 13, porque Johnny Depp tendrá que pagarle 2 a ella.

Pero si, con un poco de suerte, la carrera de la protocharo esta está acabada


----------



## Elsexy (1 Jun 2022)

Que se ponga a trabajar la guarra esa.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

Esta acabada y lo sabe.
Ni jason momoa la quiere y es un cielo como actor y persona.
Y si ese no la soporta quien la va soportar?.
Esta acabada arruinada y enmurada.
Fdo fan de Johnny Depp .nosotras te creemos 
Fan de vanessa paradis.


----------



## Ursur (1 Jun 2022)

Ale, a tocarse la seta. 

La siguiente.


----------



## Mentefria2 (1 Jun 2022)

Que se venga a vivir a España que le perdonan la deuda.


----------



## BigJoe (1 Jun 2022)

Cuánto me alegro por él. Pero lamento que no todos los hombres tengan sus recursos para defenderse contra falsas acusaciones.


----------



## Stock Option (1 Jun 2022)

Pronto llega el crowfounding de las femiratas que a su vez extraerán del presupuesto soportado por los betaomegazos.

La fiesta está pagá!


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 Jun 2022)

Vale, él ha ganado el juicio, pero me pregunto si volverá a trabajar en una superproducción. El progresismo es más fuerte que cualquier juez...


----------



## asakopako (1 Jun 2022)

Ahora sí que va a tener que ponerse a ejercer broootalmente


----------



## Mentefria2 (1 Jun 2022)

Con lo buena que estaba. Se podría haber buscado un marido con pasta, tener un par de críos y vivir su vida entre el yate y el club de golf..
Ahora jodida de por vida gracias al MeToo..


----------



## HurreKin (1 Jun 2022)

Hoy todos nutridos sin cenar


----------



## César Borgia (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Saco de papas (1 Jun 2022)

pues a lo mejor accaba en la indigencia ella, 15 kilotones y sin más contratos?

mala pinta.. ella es una segundona.



Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vale, él ha ganado el juicio, pero me pregunto si volverá a trabajar en una superproducción. El progresismo es más fuerte que cualquier juez...



Con 500 millones de patrimonio y 50 y muchos crees que le hace falta trabajar?


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (1 Jun 2022)

Era tan evidente que era la maltradora tanto físicamente como sicológicamente que da hasta miedo, no entiendo cómo está se la estaban rifando los estudios, rollo mujer maltratada en u.s.a, ¿a nadie se le revolvía las tripas?de lo que estaban haciendo, lo peor todo su entorno sabía de sobras que ella era la maltradora.


----------



## Lemavos (1 Jun 2022)

Hijosdepvta que ya había cenado.


----------



## Smoker (1 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El jurado no se ha creido las lagrimas de la ex de Deep y su montaje de sufrida mujercita agredida por el malvado Deep.
> 
> La han catado como buscadora de money.
> 
> ...



En España , Deep estaría en la cárcel


----------



## pocoyo82 (1 Jun 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> Hoy todos nutridos sin cenar




Todo lo que no sea garrote vil para estas arpías no me nutre del todo


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (1 Jun 2022)

Se empieza a mover el péndulo hacia la otra dirección.


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Con 500 millones de patrimonio y 50 y muchos crees que le hace falta trabajar?



No, seguramente no, pero ni ahora ni hace por lo menos 15 años ya, pero igual le gustaba lo que hacía, no sé...


----------



## Educo Gratis (1 Jun 2022)

Así se hacen las cosas, 15 millones por difamar, esta bien, en España 0 consecuencias por falso denunciar y fingir una violación (el caso que Randyano a expuesto en el otro hilo).

Es la diferencia entre un país serio y un país feminazi.


----------



## Lovecraf (1 Jun 2022)

Grande Depp


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (1 Jun 2022)

La Viudiña ya le ha ofrecido la nacionalidad española para concederle el indulto...


----------



## Mr. VULT (1 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Elpais haciendo el ridículo vía sectarismo feminazi. Lo de titular "se difamaron mutuamente" es casi difamatorio porque invita a creer que ha habido alguna concurrencia de culpas o el valor legal de las condenas es equivalente.

Ella ha sido condenada a pagar daños punitivos mientras que el no. Y esto es lo fundamental de la sentencia, más allá de las cantidades.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (1 Jun 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Con lo buena que estaba. Se podría haber buscado un marido con pasta, tener un par de críos y vivir su vida entre el yate y el club de golf..
> Ahora jodida de por vida gracias al MeToo..



A estos unos milloncejos se la pelan, lo importante es el mensaje de alto a la impunidad que se da. Es una buena noticia.




Mr. VULT dijo:


> Elpais haciendo el ridículo vía sectarismo feminazi. Lo de titular "se difamaron mutuamente" es casi difamatorio porque invita a creer que ha habido alguna concurrencia de culpas o el valor legal de las condenas es equivalente.
> 
> Ella ha sido condenada a pagar daños punitivos mientras que el no. Y esto es lo fundamental de la sentencia, más allá de las cantidades.



¿Los dos millones que paga él son en concepto de qué?


----------



## todoayen (1 Jun 2022)

Queda esperanza para los usa. Me doy por cenado.


----------



## Seren (1 Jun 2022)

Deep volverá a hacer cine, eso es seguro, aunque aun debe esperar un tiempo


----------



## la_trotona (1 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El jurado no se ha creido las lagrimas de la ex de Deep y su montaje de sufrida mujercita agredida por el malvado Deep.
> 
> La han catado como buscadora de money.
> 
> ...



A veces hasta la justicia funciona.


----------



## birdland (1 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> pues a lo mejor accaba en la indigencia ella, 15 kilotones y sin más contratos?
> 
> mala pinta.. ella es una segundona.
> 
> ...



Eso no es dinero para esa gente ….en un año está arruinada


----------



## Saco de papas (1 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> No, seguramente no, pero ni ahora ni hace por lo menos 15 años ya, pero igual le gustaba lo que hacía, no sé...



Pero si es músico, tiene un grupo y medio dejó el cine para dedicarse a tocar la guitarra.



birdland dijo:


> Eso no es dinero para esa gente ….en un año está arruinada



A 100k por actuación mínimo, mira a quien lleva al lado.



20 conciertos al año = 2 kilos, quita 500k de impuestos, drogas y putas...

Ya tiene ahi para pagarse la inflación lo que le reste de vida.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (1 Jun 2022)

Por estas cosas los progres odian Estados Unidos.


----------



## Tiresias (1 Jun 2022)

Seren dijo:


> Deep volverá a hacer cine, eso es seguro, aunque aun debe esperar un tiempo



Y nada menos que haciendo de Luis XV !!!!!!!!!









 Jeanne du Barry - IMDb


Jeanne du Barry: Directed by Maïwenn. With Johnny Depp, Maïwenn, Melvil Poupaud, Pierre Richard. The life of Jeanne Bécu who was born as the illegitimate daughter of an impoverished seamstress in 1743 and went on to rise through the Court of Louis XV to become his last official mistress.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (1 Jun 2022)

Johnny Depp, que debería tener un reconocimiento en Burbuja como ilustre persona que han hecho algo loable y noble por la humanidad.


----------



## El DesPromotor (1 Jun 2022)

La disculpa de Disney y Warner para 2050?


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Pero si es músico, tiene un grupo y medio dejó el cine para dedicarse a tocar la guitarra.



No sé a dónde quieres llegar, la verdad... ¿estás intentando decir que el hecho de que posiblemente (ya veremos) nunca vuelva a hacer cine a lo grande es irrelevante porque ya es rico o porque tiene la alternativa de la música? 

No sé, a mi no me parece irrelevante, me parece una gran injusticia y más ahora que un juez le ha dado la razón. 

Insisto, ya veremos, tampoco soy vidente.


----------



## Secret_Societies (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Risitas (1 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El jurado no se ha creido las lagrimas de la ex de Deep y su montaje de sufrida mujercita agredida por el malvado Deep.
> 
> La han catado como buscadora de money.
> 
> ...




Es porque delante esta Johny Deep que tiene muchos fans..

Si fuera un actorcillo cualquiera se lo habrían merendado..


----------



## jolu (1 Jun 2022)

En 3,2,1 Perro Chance indultando a la delincuente y creando un conflicto bélico con los USA.


----------



## Saco de papas (1 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> No sé a dónde quieres llegar, la verdad... ¿estás intentando decir que el hecho de que posiblemente (ya veremos) nunca vuelva a hacer cine a lo grande es irrelevante porque ya es rico o porque tiene la alternativa de la música?
> 
> No sé, a mi no me parece irrelevante, me parece una gran injusticia y más ahora que un juez le ha dado la razón.
> 
> Insisto, ya veremos, tampoco soy vidente.



Pero que mas da ya que lo vuelvan a llamar.. mejor para él, y sino, ya ha hecho los deberes.

Algunos creéis que el dinero lo es todo, se puede ser feliz igualmente y triunfar sin él.

Que jodida manía la de algunos que creer que sin dinero tienes que ser un fracasado, pues no.

A lo mejor ya no quiere hacer cine, solo tocar, y le da igual el dinero porque es feliz cobrando 4 chavos dando bolos..


----------



## V. Crawley (1 Jun 2022)

Me cito del otro hilo en el que se habla del juicio:



V. Crawley dijo:


> Para él la razón en todos los elementos de su demanda, y le dan 10 millones de compensación más 5 millones de daños. Para la torda, inexplicablemente, la razón en un elemento de su contrademanda, 2 millones de compensación y 0 de daños. Como en Virginia, el tope para daños es de 350.000$, al final a Depp le quedan 8.350.000$.
> 
> No entiendo cómo le han dado la razón a ella si esos tweets ni siquiera los escribió Depp, sino Waldman, su abogado, y en ningún caso se ha probado que Depp le mandó decir eso a Waldman. Pero bueno. El caso es que la VERDAD y el BIEN han ganado. Ahora sería la polla que Depp donase al Hospital Infantil de Los Ángeles los 7 millones del acuerdo de divorcio. A la ACLU que le den por culo, que fueron los que ayudaron a la cerda a escribir el artículo difamatorio.
> 
> Por lo que se lee en el comunicado de la bicha, sigue en negación, ahora además de bítima de genaro es bítima de la libertad de expresión cercenada. Y habla de que en UK le dieron la razón al periódico y a ella. Sí reina, sobre todo porque perjuraste asegurando que habías dado los 7 millones al hospital y a la ACLU. Ahora la guinda va a ser que la empuren por perjurio en UK.



Tengo un doctorado y tres masters en este caso, podéis preguntar si os interesa, y lo que sepa lo explico o lo enlazo.


----------



## °YoMismo° (1 Jun 2022)

Irene montero le concederia un indulto. Fue un juicio machista y heterocapitalista


----------



## Saco de papas (1 Jun 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Es porque delante esta Johny Deep que tiene muchos fans..
> 
> Si fuera un actorcillo cualquiera se lo habrían merendado..



ha denunciado él a ella, no al revés.


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Pero que mas da ya que lo vuelvan a llamar.. mejor para él, y sino, ya ha hecho los deberes.
> 
> Algunos creéis que el dinero lo es todo, se puede ser feliz igualmente y triunfar sin él.
> 
> ...




¿Dónde he nombrado yo el dinero? Has sido tú el primero que ha mencionado los 500 millones que tiene. Yo he hablado de hacer cine.


----------



## el tio orquestas (1 Jun 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Así se hacen las cosas, 15 millones por difamar, esta bien, en España 0 consecuencias por falso denunciar y fingir una violación (el caso que Randyano a expuesto en el otro hilo).
> 
> Es la diferencia entre un país serio y un país feminazi.



Difamar en USA. 15 millones.

Que una médico mate a mi padre en una negligencia. Con suerte 30.000€ (de los que la médico no paga nada, pagan los remeros).

Bonito país es España.


----------



## Stag Party (1 Jun 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> En España , Deep estaría en la cárcel



Sí y no.

El es rico y guaperas. Tal vez la ley no lo consentiría.

Un pobretón, con las mismas pruebas se comería una mierda.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (1 Jun 2022)

que se joda la puta


----------



## Saco de papas (1 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿Dónde he nombrado yo el dinero? Has sido tú el primero, al mencionar los 500 millones que tiene. Yo he hablado de hacer cine.



Perdona, me refería al otro forero. Ojalá lo llamen, si seguramente el pidió el juicio para seguir haciendo cine, pero también pudo ser por el grupo. O las dos cosas.


----------



## El centinela (1 Jun 2022)

El Capitan Jack Sparrow no solo derroto a Javier Bardem en la gran pantalla sino que tambien ha derrotado al feminazismo

Deberiamos hacerlo miembro honorifico de burbuja.info


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Perdona, me refería al otro forero. Ojalá lo llamen, si seguramente el pidió el juicio para seguir haciendo cine, pero también pudo ser por el grupo. O las dos cosas.



En cualquier caso me alegro de que haya ganado...


----------



## V. Crawley (1 Jun 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Difamar en USA. 15 millones.
> 
> Que una médico mate a mi padre en una negligencia. Con suerte 30.000€.
> 
> Bonito país es España.



Bueno, le dan millones porque él perdió millones por las difamaciones de ella. Cuando ella pidió una orden de alejamiento fraudulenta acusándole de violencia doméstica, le echaron de Piratas del Caribe, que ganaba vientipico millones por cada película. Y cuando el panfleto The Sun le llamó "golpeador de esposas" y él les demandó por difamación, y perdió (injustísimamente), J.K. Rowling no pudo seguir manteniéndole en Animales Fantásticos (una saga precuela de Harry Potter), y ya no pudo evitar que la Warner le echase. Ahí también perdió millones.

En realidad al final a Depp le quedan 8.350.000$, porque en el estado de Virginia los daños punitivos tienen un tope de 350.000$. O sea, 10 millones, menos los dos que le dan a ella, más los 350.000$.


----------



## Mr. VULT (1 Jun 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> A estos unos milloncejos se la pelan, lo importante es el mensaje de alto a la impunidad que se da. Es una buena noticia.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Los dos millones que paga él son en concepto de qué?



Daños compensatorios y gracias a la juez que vario a última hora su criterio sobre la valoración de las palabras del ex abogado de Depp.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (1 Jun 2022)

Yo sí te creo hermana


----------



## Risitas (1 Jun 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Difamar en USA. 15 millones.
> 
> Que una médico mate a mi padre en una negligencia. Con suerte 30.000€ (de los que la médico no paga nada, pagan los remeros).
> 
> Bonito país es España.



15Millones porque es una celebridad como Jonhy Deep, y para el esos 15 millones no son nada, no cubren ni su salario en una pelicula como piratas del caribe...

La otra los ganara en una peli facilmente.


----------



## Sardónica (1 Jun 2022)

LA VIOLENCIA NO TIENE GÉNERO.
Impensable el veredicto en 2022 en Occidente


----------



## DIGITVS (1 Jun 2022)

No olvidemos que fue él quién la demandó, buenos huevos tuvo. Su polla ahí, me alegro.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (1 Jun 2022)

El Capitán Sparrow le jodido la carrera a la caga camas.

Grande.


----------



## sintripulacion (1 Jun 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Que se venga a vivir a España que le perdonan la deuda.



Y la hacen Ministra o como mínimo Directora General de algún tinglado.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (1 Jun 2022)

Algunos medios progresistas diciendo que ella ha ganado parcialmente,...


----------



## V. Crawley (1 Jun 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Algunos medios progresistas diciendo que ella ha ganado parcialmente,...



Llevan todo el juicio mintiendo. Pero bueno, es lo que hacen siempre, con todo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Bueno, le dan millones porque él perdió millones por las difamaciones de ella. Cuando ella pidió una orden de alejamiento fraudulenta acusándole de violencia doméstica, le echaron de Piratas del Caribe, que ganaba vientipico millones por cada película. Y cuando el panfleto The Sun le llamó "golpeador de esposas" y él les demandó por difamación, y perdió (injustísimamente), J.K. Rowling no pudo seguir manteniéndole en Animales Fantásticos (una saga precuela de Harry Potter), y ya no pudo evitar que la Warner le echase. Ahí también perdió millones.
> 
> En realidad al final a Depp le quedan 8.350.000$, porque en el estado de Virginia los daños punitivos tienen un tope de 350.000$. O sea, 10 millones, menos los dos que le dan a ella, más los 350.000$.



Nunca he entendido el enorme placer, interés y vocación espontanea que provocan este tipo de cosas en las mujeres.

Es quizás uno de los "dimorfismos sexuales" más evidentes que conozco. 

Si pusieseis tanto interés en otros temas como en estos, habríais ya descubierto la fusión fría.


----------



## Educo Gratis (1 Jun 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Difamar en USA. 15 millones.
> 
> Que una médico mate a mi padre en una negligencia. Con suerte 30.000€ (de los que la médico no paga nada, pagan los remeros).
> 
> Bonito país es España.



"In Spain very typical Paella and Feminatsis", creo que ya estan al mismo nivel de popularidad.


----------



## Dj Puesto (1 Jun 2022)

Calderills, las cantidades van en proporción, eso es como si condenan a Ana a pagarle 1500 a Paco, pica pero no mata. 

Y de cárcel nanay, igual que aquí que denuncian una violación es falso y aquí no ha pasado nada


----------



## Kenthomi (1 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El jurado no se ha creido las lagrimas de la ex de Deep y su montaje de sufrida mujercita agredida por el malvado Deep.
> 
> La han catado como buscadora de money.
> 
> ...



Me alegro muchísimo de la noticia sinceramente


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Jun 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Que se venga a vivir a España que le perdonan la deuda.



En España la indultan y ponen a Deep en busca y captura con secretarias de estado difamandole por las teles


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vale, él ha ganado el juicio, pero me pregunto si volverá a trabajar en una superproducción. El progresismo es más fuerte que cualquier juez...



Hombre es Johnny Después. El progresismo depende de la judiada y a la judicial sólo le importa el dinero

Y nuestro Johnny es una máquina de generar pasta.

Lo veremos, tranquilo. Aunque personalmente me gusta más cuando se implica en producciones de bajo presupuesto y saca su faceta de gran actor( que lo es)


----------



## Gotthard (1 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vale, él ha ganado el juicio, pero me pregunto si volverá a trabajar en una superproducción. El progresismo es más fuerte que cualquier juez...



Solo hay algo mas fuerte que el progresismo: la gente y su puñeterisima voluntad de gastarse los duros. Yo compro todo lo que veo que lleve la imagen de Johnny Deep... por ejemplo Christian Dior lo uso en publicidad cuando nadie daba un duro por el y me he hecho fijo a esa marca. Tambien le he dado like a todas sus pelis y las he metido en favoritas en HBO, en Prime y en Netflix (antes de mandarlos a tomar por culo por wokes de mierda).


----------



## frankie83 (1 Jun 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Difamar en USA. 15 millones.
> 
> Que una médico mate a mi padre en una negligencia. Con suerte 30.000€ (de los que la médico no paga nada, pagan los remeros).
> 
> Bonito país es España.



15 millones para gente rica 
Los pobres no llegan ni al tribunal


----------



## Jasa (1 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El jurado no se ha creido las lagrimas de la ex de Deep y su montaje de sufrida mujercita agredida por el malvado Deep.
> 
> La han catado como buscadora de money.
> 
> ...



Es gracioso porque en España parecía que era Jonny el que se enfrentaba a la acusación de malos tratos.


----------



## Miomio (1 Jun 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Daños compensatorios y gracias a la juez que vario a última hora su criterio sobre la valoración de las palabras del ex abogado de Depp.



Pero en compensación de qué?


----------



## George Orwell (1 Jun 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Que se venga a vivir a España que le perdonan la deuda.



Mejor. Seguro que se la pagaría el Gobierno con nuestro dinero.


----------



## wysiwyg (1 Jun 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Mas bien 13, porque Johnny Depp tendrá que pagarle 2 a ella.
> 
> Pero si, con un poco de suerte, la carrera de la protocharo esta está acabada



Menos porque la cantidad real que el recibe será de 10.350.000 dólares, menos los 2 millones que él paga.

El límite de punitive damages son 350.000 dólares.


----------



## McLovin (1 Jun 2022)

Que se joda por manipuladora y mentirosa. Me alegro.


----------



## François (1 Jun 2022)

En España habría sido perpetua para Deep y toda la fortuna para la señorita.


----------



## Le Truhan (1 Jun 2022)

En EEUU si tienes buenos abogados aún tienes justicia, aqui nada, de nada pero aqui no hay corrupcion ni está podrido todo, no que va.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (1 Jun 2022)

Que envidía de país, aunque este lleno de judiazos y progresistas, todavía existe la justicia en USA, que estercolero que es España a todos los niveles, aquí el tipo estaría en prision provisional y ganaría ella seguro, y sino, el ministerio de femilocas le perdonaria todo.


----------



## V. Crawley (1 Jun 2022)

Tomémonos una buena MEGA PINT en honor de Johnny:







A este pobre tío lo han arrastrado por el fango durante seis años, siendo víctima de una narcisista maligna y violenta, y teniendo que oír que era él quien abusaba de ella. Él se ha podido defender porque tenía dinero para abogados de puta madre, pero muchos otros no.


----------



## Avila256 (1 Jun 2022)

Ahora, quién le dio la espalda, a ver qué dicen.
Walt Disney incluido.

15 millones me parece poco para el destrozo de su carrera profesional.

Espero que a la zorra la caigan desgracias.

Estaremos atentos.


----------



## Zbigniew (1 Jun 2022)

A él lo conocía un poco( no he visto piniculas de el, no son para mi).La blondie esta NPI quien era o a que se dedicaba( oh wait si sabemos a qué se dedica).Pero vamos estos no saben lo que es trabajar,trabajar.15 kilotones por difamación? Joder con la de veces que nos habrán difamado en la vida, donde están nuestros kilotones?


----------



## Hans_Asperger (1 Jun 2022)

Os voy a pedir un favor: que alguien cite a la sinvergüenza feminazi de @Lady_A , que a mí me tiene en el "ignore", a ver qué tiene que decir al respecto... aunque -conociéndola- seguro que o bien da la callada por respuesta (opción más plausible, en el fondo es una cobarde de mierda), o bien se pone en modo "populista" y salta con lo de que "es que en este caso el maltrato fue mutuo". En fin, que de donde no hay, no se puede sacar. Saludos.


----------



## Avila256 (1 Jun 2022)

Espero que al menos cree precedente y caigan los chiringuitos por evento dominó.
Pero esto no pasará, el negocio ya está hecho.


----------



## César Borgia (1 Jun 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que el caché de Depp es sobre 20 kilotones por película , , la indemnización es una limosna para lo que ha dejado de ganar .









Johnny Depp dispuesto a bajarse el sueldo para hacer grandes películas


El actor Johnny Depp está pasando uno de los peores momentos de su carrera cinematográfica e incluso de su vida personal.




www.cinemascomics.com


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Jun 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> En España , Deep estaría en la cárcel



ya, pero españa no cuenta porque es una defecacion inmunda de pais

si amber heard le hubiera depositado a jonny una banderita de españa en el mismo centro de la puta cama en lugar de una cacota, seria mas o menos la misma COCHINADA

muahahahahahahahah


----------



## nandin83 (1 Jun 2022)

Que alguien ponga el video del fulano testificando desde el coche mientras conduce y vapea, que no lo encuentro.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (1 Jun 2022)

Joder si hasta se cago en la cama, fijate que he estado con piradas pero lo de cagarse en mi cama me parece la ostia


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Pero si es músico, tiene un grupo y medio dejó el cine para dedicarse a tocar la guitarra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y encima rodeado de esos tios finalmente esta aprendiendo a tocar la guitarra
porque los videos recientes son infinitamente mejores que los que tenia por ahi colgaos de hace años


----------



## frenlib (1 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El jurado no se ha creido las lagrimas de la ex de Deep y su montaje de sufrida mujercita agredida por el malvado Deep.
> 
> La han catado como buscadora de money.
> 
> ...



Es Depp no Deep.


----------



## Seiramar (1 Jun 2022)

Me alegro que haya ganado Deepp .


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vale, él ha ganado el juicio, pero me pregunto si volverá a trabajar en una superproducción. El progresismo es más fuerte que cualquier juez...



Hdgp


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

Ahora va a por James Franco o elon musk.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (1 Jun 2022)

Bien por él, pero algo similar, adaptando las cantidades de dinero lógicamente, le pasa a un hombre normal como vd o como yo, y ya podemos ir buscando un árbol bien alto.


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Hdgp



????


----------



## BigJoe (1 Jun 2022)

Probablemente Amber Heard se embarque ahora en el circuito de programas matinales charísticos donde ganará un buen pico por aparecer, donde denunciará entre lágrimas la misoginia del sistema legal


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

Que se joda la muy zorra

Esta vez la caceria contra un hombre blanco salió mal...


----------



## machotafea (1 Jun 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> Ahora, quién le dio la espalda, a ver qué dicen.
> Walt Disney incluido.
> 
> 15 millones me parece poco para el destrozo de su carrera profesional.
> ...



Walt Disney lleva 5 décadas muerto...


----------



## Lian (1 Jun 2022)

Si, pero aún habiendo demostrado que las acusaciones son falsas y que ha mentido, la carrera de este hombre ha quedado totalmente dañada, ya que como dice la noticia, Disney ya no contará mas con el en la saga Piratas del Caribe en el caso de que se hiciera otra secuela, y estudios de Hollywood le dan la espalda... que si bien es cierto que no le hace falta el dinero para vivir, a esta gente es lo que menos les preocupa, pero el que estés señalado por algo que no has hecho y te hayan manchado tu reputación, creo que es algo que ya seas rico o pobre, a nadie le gusta y mucho menos le parecería justo.

Para mi no es una victoria como tal, porque me jodo en que se reconozcan las calumnias contra este hombre si luego tu carrera termina enterrada porque "es lo que toca"....


----------



## Murray's (2 Jun 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Si, pero aún habiendo demostrado que las acusaciones son falsas y que ha mentido, la carrera de este hombre ha quedado totalmente dañada, ya que como dice la noticia, Disney ya no contará mas con el en la saga Piratas del Caribe en el caso de que se hiciera otra secuela, y estudios de Hollywood le dan la espalda... que si bien es cierto que no le hace falta el dinero para vivir, a esta gente es lo que menos les preocupa, pero el que estés señalado por algo que no has hecho y te hayan manchado tu reputación, creo que es algo que ya seas rico o pobre, a nadie le gusta y mucho menos le parecería justo.
> 
> Para mi no es una victoria como tal, porque me jodo en que se reconozcan las calumnias contra este hombre si luego tu carrera termina enterrada porque "es lo que toca"....




Este hombre TODO lo bueno que ha podido hacer lo ha hecho ya que lleva más de 35 años en el cine, y ahora hollywood no atraviesa buen momento tampoco desde primeros de siglo y mucho más ahora con ideologia y adoctrinamiento.


----------



## Itanimulli (2 Jun 2022)

Johnny ha abierto la puerta


----------



## Blackest (2 Jun 2022)

Bueno veo que aqui al menos no estamos con chascarrillos de "recordaréis este día como el día que casi atrapasteis a Jack Sparrow" es un avance, porque tomarse a chorrada este asunto es de ser un niño en cuerpo de hombre.

Paradojicamente que este juicio haya sido con jurado popular le ha ayudado, el jurado, es decir las personas en general conocen mas a Johny Depp que a la otra que era una don nadie antes de comenzar todo este enredo. Sólo por ser Johnny Depp ya ha partido de una ventaja con respecto a un hombre estandar.

De todas maneras no creo que vaya a haber un gran cambio social tras el juicio de Depp, dentro de 2 semanas nadie se acordará y todo el "los hombres tambien sufren abuso" o "no hay que creer a nadie por defecto sea hombre o mujer" quedará en nada. Y lo sabéis.

Cuando la sociedad haya cambiado, tranquilos que lo sabréis, eso se sabe.

Veo mucho triunfalismo, la verdad, si claro, la mayoría de la gente a apoyado a Johnny Depp, ha habido muchos hastags de #JusticeforJohnnyDepp , pero los hay porque estas injusticias les pasan sólo a los hombres, a las mujeres no les pasa que un hombre las acuse de maltrato y pierdan toda su carrera.


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Jun 2022)

Ella es el ejemplo de lo que es el feminismo... todo dicho.


----------



## morethanafeeling (2 Jun 2022)

Eso le pasa por vivir en USA.

Aquí tal como acabase el juicio tendría indulto automático.


----------



## Avila256 (2 Jun 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Walt Disney lleva 5 décadas muerto...



Eso dicen.

Pero no me mi creo


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Jun 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> Eso dicen.
> 
> Pero no me mi creo



Ya lleva perdidos unos 50.000 millones de su valor en bolsa, así que a este ritmo se hunde antes que las criptomonedas.


----------



## eLatunero (2 Jun 2022)

¿Es posible que ella no pueda hacer frente al pago y Jonny si ??
Porque eso sería de locos


----------



## Mr. VULT (2 Jun 2022)

Miomio dijo:


> Pero en compensación de qué?



Los daños que le provocaron estas palabras del abogado de Depp sobre una supuesta pelea en 2016 :
“Quite simply this was an ambush, a hoax. They set Mr. Depp up by calling the cops, but the first attempt didn’t do the trick. The officers came to the penthouses, thoroughly searched and interviewed, and left after seeing no damage to face or property. So Amber and her friends spilled a little wine and roughed the place up, got their stories straight under the direction of a lawyer and publicist, and then placed a second call to 911."

Que la juez admitiera esto como una de las declaraciones sobre las que basar la contrademanda por difamacion de Heard, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. 

El ex-abogado de Depp esto lo dice en 2020 comentando sobre el juicio que ya se celebro en Inglaterra y cuando Johnny Depp ya ha puesto la demanda en Virginia. En todo caso se deberia interpretar como un intento de influir en el posterior juicio o como una infraccion a la orden del juez de "mantener la confidencialidad" en el pre-trial. De hecho al abogado se le expulsa de esta causa por haber hecho las declaraciones y filtrado informacion a la prensa. Pero es que ademas, los abogados de ella hicieron similares filtraciones y manifestaciones publicas. Todas ellas se pueden considerar que atentan contra los codigos deontologicos y los del BAR. Pero considerarlo como base de la demanda por difamacion contra Depp es una jodida broma. Le ha regalado 2 millones a la zorra peligrosa esta y propiciado lo de "la sentencia culpa a ambos de difamacion" que ahora usa el Pais y toda la prensa progre y feminazi.


----------



## NXT (2 Jun 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Mas bien 13, porque Johnny Depp tendrá que pagarle 2 a ella.
> 
> Pero si, con un poco de suerte, la carrera de la protocharo esta está acabada



Se queda en 8.35M, porque los daños punitivos están limitados por ley en Virginia y de esta parte, que serían 5 millones, se queda en 350 mil.









Why Amber Heard will only have to pay $350,000 of Johnny Depp's $5m punitive damages


The jury in the defamation trial of Johnny Depp and Amber Heard reached a verdict, on the third day of deliberation.And while Depp came out on top - with $10m in compensatory damages, and $5m in punitive damages - it turns out he might not actually see much of that $15m.Virginia law places a cap...




www.indy100.com


----------



## pamplinero (2 Jun 2022)

En españa con la ley en la mano, Jonhy habria estado en la carcel un buen tiempo incluso antes del juicio.


----------



## Avila256 (2 Jun 2022)

Espero que levante cabeza y retome su profesión de actor.


----------



## SkepticalMind (2 Jun 2022)

Ha sido espectacular. He seguido las 2 últimas semanas del juicio en vivo y la pajarraca esta ha quedado como lo que es en cada intervención. Era escucharla y ver claro cristalino que el feminazismo es una ideología podrida.

Claro que habrá much@s que aún no se enteran.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Si, pero aún habiendo demostrado que las acusaciones son falsas y que ha mentido, la carrera de este hombre ha quedado totalmente dañada, ya que como dice la noticia, Disney ya no contará mas con el en la saga Piratas del Caribe en el caso de que se hiciera otra secuela, y estudios de Hollywood le dan la espalda... que si bien es cierto que no le hace falta el dinero para vivir, a esta gente es lo que menos les preocupa, pero el que estés señalado por algo que no has hecho y te hayan manchado tu reputación, creo que es algo que ya seas rico o pobre, a nadie le gusta y mucho menos le parecería justo.



Cuando la próxima película que haga rompa la taquilla, lo querrán. Disney le pagará hasta los 300 millones de pavos y el millón de alpacas que dijo él, por hacer otra de Piratas. La gente que le apoya lo hace a muerte, por ejemplo el perfume suyo de Dior es el más vendido, se vende uno cada 3 segundos. Todo lo que haga Depp a partir de ahora va a convertirse en oro.


----------



## perrosno (2 Jun 2022)

Pues mis dieses, a ver si la peña va despertando


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

han conseguido lo que buscaban de aterrorizar a todos los hombres bancos occidentales para no casarse ni fiarse de ninguna mujer. 

En breve la castración de los hombres no será sólo simbólica. 









Así funciona la reasignación sexual en Bangkok


Dicen que Bangkok es la capital de los transexuales y los transgénero: a pesar de que las autoridades no aceptan el cambio de género en los documentos de identidad, a la hora de realizar la reasignación…




www.france24.com


----------



## Lian (2 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Cuando la próxima película que haga rompa la taquilla, lo querrán. Disney le pagará hasta los 300 millones de pavos y el millón del alpacas que dijo él, por hacer otra de Piratas. La gente que le apoya lo hace a muerte, por ejemplo el perfume suyo de Dior es el más vendido, se vende uno cada 3 segundos. Todo lo que haga Depp a partir de ahora va a convertirse en oro.



El Dior elixir no se como será, pero el Eau Savage es normal que se venda uno cada 3 segundos, lo estuve usando una temporada y no hay nadie a quien no le guste o pregunte.


----------



## Mr. VULT (2 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Cuando la próxima película que haga rompa la taquilla, lo querrán. Disney le pagará hasta los 300 millones de pavos y el millón del alpacas que dijo él, por hacer otra de Piratas. La gente que le apoya lo hace a muerte, por ejemplo el perfume suyo de Dior es el más vendido, se vende uno cada 3 segundos. Todo lo que haga Depp a partir de ahora va a convertirse en oro.



Lo de las alpacas fue brutal. Tambien lo de la "mega pint" y en general como troleo a "Rottenborn" en las cross-examination.


----------



## Mr. VULT (2 Jun 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Se queda en 8.35M, porque los daños punitivos están limitados por ley en Virginia y de esta parte, que serían 5 millones, se queda en 350 mil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En realidad se queda en mucho menos porque los gastos en abogados y testigos probablemente se vayan a 5 o 6 millones. Pero esto para Depp es lo de menos. No se trataba de ganar dinero sino de poder dar su version, limpiar su nombre y exponer a la zumbada esa y a todo el Sistema. 

Si ademas a ella le cuesta 8.35 + ponle unos 4 milones en defensa legal y peritos = 12.35 millones en una carrera profesional que se va a la mierda. Seguro que ahora no dona lo que se llevo en el divorcio.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

Lian dijo:


> El Dior elixir no se como será, pero el Eau Savage es normal que se venda uno cada 3 segundos, lo estuve usando una temporada y no hay nadie a quien no le guste o pregunte.



Sí, dicen que es un buen perfume, pero mucha gente lo ha comprado simplemente para demostrar apoyo a Dior por no tirar a Depp, y también mucha gente ha boicoteado la tercera peli de Animales Fantásticos porque echaron a Depp.



Mr. VULT dijo:


> Lo de las alpacas fue brutal. Tambien lo de la "mega pint" y en general como troleo a "Rottenborn" en las cross-examination.



El juicio ha dado para miles de memes, lo de "mi perro pisó una abeja", lo de la alfombra sucia, lo de Amber explicando sin querer cómo se maquillaba los moratones falsos, lo de "Lo ha leído usted muy bien" de Depp a Rotten...Born (así le llamaba Depp, con la pausa), lo de las alpacas, lo del psiquiatra loco, lo de todo el mundo enamorado de la doctora Curry, lo de Amber esnifando sabe Dios qué en el estrado, lo de Dennison sabiéndose todos los Batmans que ha habido... Y los cross de Camille a Amber, puro gore justiciero. Y Camille reventando el redirect del primer testimonio de Amber, hasta que Elaine se rindió sin haber hecho apenas un puñado de preguntas, Rottenborn sudando de los papelitos que le pasaba Amber, Depp comiendo gominolas y haciendo dibujos durante absolutamente todo el juicio, los abogados de LawTube chupando foco en la bancada, el conserje que se puso a vapear y a conducir mientras declaraba, Kate Moss básicamente entrando para decir "Puta, deja de inventar mierdas" y pirarse, es que este juicio lo ha sido TODO, una maravilla, y además al final triunfa el bien, como debe ser.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (2 Jun 2022)

¿Pero qué ha pasado aquí un fallo en matrix o qué? Me resulta difícil creer que le hayan dado tanto bombo a esto sin una retorcida razón latente.


----------



## McRotor (2 Jun 2022)

Sentimientos contrapuestos con este circo...

Que el progre Deep hubiera catado chirona iba ser una nutricion cojonuda... Pero como es democRAT le libran las mierdas, si fuese proTrump hasta tiraban la llave al oceano.

No dudo un apice que estos dos degenerados cocainomanos se han dado de ostias mutuamente... el mundo seria mejor si en alguna juerga se hubieran quedado tiesos.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (2 Jun 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> Ahora, quién le dio la espalda, a ver qué dicen.
> Walt Disney incluido.
> 
> 15 millones me parece poco para el destrozo de su carrera profesional.
> ...



Vuelvo a insistir.Nuestro Johnny es una puta máquina de generar pasta y la judiada es muy consciente de ello.

Papeles no le van a faltar. Otra cosa es que nuestro Johnny les mande a tomar por culo como en su día hizo Orson Welles.

Ya iremos viendo


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Jun 2022)

ella es tóxica, pero él tampoco me parece trigo limpio. Si habia algo es porque, en ese momento al menos, tenian cosas en común


----------



## Vivoenalemania (2 Jun 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> Pronto llega el crowfounding de las femiratas que a su vez extraerán del presupuesto soportado por los betaomegazos.
> 
> La fiesta está pagá!



No des ideas que la Montero monta al final una crowfounding pagada con nuestros impuestos


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> ella es tóxica, pero él tampoco me parece trigo limpio. Si habia algo es porque, en ese momento al menos, tenian cosas en común



Lo que había es que ella fingió que era su alma gemela, le engañó haciéndole creer que tenían los mismos gustos, los mismos ideales, le bombardeó con muestras grandilocuentes de amor, y cuando él ya estaba enganchado, empezó a maltratarle cada vez que algo le molestaba o si él no le daba la razón en lo que fuera. Los episodios de cabreo fueron evolucionando en agresiones y él, maltratado por su madre de pequeño, se encerraba en el baño o intentaba huir de ella cuando se ponía violenta, como hacía cuando su madre le puteaba. Luego ella le pedía perdón y volvía a bombardearlo con muestras de amor falso. Él pensaba que podía mejorar, y no quería dejarla porque estaba enganchado a los recuerdos del principio, y porque no quería fracasar en esa relación por la que había abandonado a la madre de sus hijos. Poco a poco él se empezó a dar cuenta de que la persona que él había amado no existía, y cuando quiso dejarla, ella tramó con sus amigos un montaje para poder amenazarle con denunciarlo por maltrato si él no le daba un montón de cosas y dinero. Él no cedió, y ella puso su famosa orden de alejamiento para presionarle y conseguir los 7 millones que él acabó dándole para que le dejase en paz y se callase. Pero ella no se calló, porque lo único que le hace relevante es haber sido su mujer, y por eso al final él le demandó por difamación, y en el juicio se demostró que ella era la maltratadora. No él.

Resumen: Depp ha sido víctima, como tantos otros miles de personas, de una persona narcisista, sociópata y violenta.


----------



## alas97 (2 Jun 2022)

veo a estos dos juntos dentro de unos años.

vivir para ver.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jun 2022)

Noticia: - VLTRA BRVTAL : Johny Depp REACTION : termina su alegato final el juicio con Ambe Heard con : THE BEST IS YET TO COME | BOOOOOOOM


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/vltra-brutal-johny-depp-reaction-termina-su-alegato-final-el-juicio-con-ambe-heard-con-the-best-is-yet-to-come-booooooom.1765423/#post-40896408 Johny Depp REACTION : termina su alegato final el juicio con Ambe Heard con : THE BEST IS YET TO COME...




www.burbuja.info






Johny Depp REACTION : termina su alegato final el juicio con Ambe Heard con :

THE BEST IS YET TO COME |



_*" the best is yet to come "*_






*Johnny Depp statement in full after winning defamation trial*









Johnny Depp statement in full after winning defamation trial


JOHNNY Depp has won his defamation case against ex-wife Amber Heard after a gruelling trial. What did the Hollywood A-lister say?




www.express.co.uk













Johnny Depp Says 'Best Is Yet To Come' After Being Awarded $15M In Amber Heard Defamation Trial


Amber Heard has been found liable for defamation in her and Johnny Depp's trial. A Virginia jury sided with the "Pirates of the Caribbean" star on Wednesday, finding that his ex-wife had defamed him with her 2018 op-ed in the Washington Post.




www.yahoo.com





_" THE WORLD IS A STAGE " ¡ RECORDAD ! xD_









*JOHNNY Depp has won his defamation case against ex-wife Amber *











Johnny Depp ‘Humbled’ After Winning Defamation Case Against Amber Heard: ‘The Best Is Yet To Come’


Johnny Depp celebrated his win against his ex-wife Amber Heard in the defamation trial with a lengthy statement, speaking about how his life changed after the allegations.




hollywoodlife.com
















*GREAT ACTORS *​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jun 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Sentimientos contrapuestos con este circo...
> *Que el progre Deep hubiera catado chirona iba ser una nutricion cojonuda...
> Pero como es democRAT le libran las mierdas, si fuese proTrump hasta tiraban la llave al oceano.*





*¿ ESTAS SEGURO ?*










_THE BEST IS YET COME _










PEPE JOHNNY DEPP

_Great Actors_





[/CENTER]


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Jun 2022)

¿Se han pronunciado ya en Twitter su marquesa Irena Mantero y demás secuaces de las izmierdas? Supongo que habrá implosionado en bilis..


----------



## el tio orquestas (2 Jun 2022)

Ahora comparad los jueces de aquí con los de allí. Aquí se creen DIOSES. Lo que hemos visto en España no sería posible porque la política está DEMASIADA POLITIZADA. Allí ya lo están, pero aquí apestan.


----------



## malibux (2 Jun 2022)

Esta rubia es la típica loca con personalidad límite, manipuladora y zorra. Me he encontrado con varias de esas en instituto y universidad, las veo a la legua y no me tragan.


----------



## fieraverde (2 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Ahora va a por James Franco o elon musk.



Aquí James Franco iría a la cárcel sin juicio.. con ese apellido estaba jodido.


----------



## ashe (2 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Ahora va a por James Franco o elon musk.



hombre al primero en España tendría posibilidad... por el apellido mas que nada por parte de la mugre


----------



## España1 (2 Jun 2022)

Deep nunca podrá trabajar en súper producciones de nuevo, eso son más de 13 millones


----------



## Supremacía (2 Jun 2022)

Depp, puta madre.


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (2 Jun 2022)

Seren dijo:


> Deep volverá a hacer cine, eso es seguro, aunque aun debe esperar un tiempo



Ni un mes. Ahora mismo es lo más HOT de USA.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Pero si es músico, tiene un grupo y medio dejó el cine para dedicarse a tocar la guitarra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si has seguido el juicio sabrías que su ritmo de gastos es de 20 millones anuales, casi 2 millones al mes. Mantiene un personal de 40 personas y sólo en viajes gasta 200.000 dólares al mes.

Esa cantidad que comentas por los conciertos no le da ni para pagarse los gastos de ir al concierto y pagarse el hotel para él y sus amigos.

Su fortuna se ha reducido de 600 millones a 100 millones en los últimos años, por lo que está en una situación crítica para mantener su estilo de vida.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Jun 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> La otra los ganara en una peli facilmente.



La otra es dudoso que vuelva a trabajar jamás. Y está ahora mismo a dos velas, pues los abogados que usan cobran algunos millones. Se queda sin lo que le pagó por el divorcio y aún se queda debiendo. Es una destrucción total.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Lo que había es que ella fingió que era su alma gemela, le engañó haciéndole creer que tenían los mismos gustos, los mismos ideales, le bombardeó con muestras grandilocuentes de amor, y cuando él ya estaba enganchado, empezó a maltratarle cada vez que algo le molestaba o si él no le daba la razón en lo que fuera. Los episodios de cabreo fueron evolucionando en agresiones y él, maltratado por su madre de pequeño, se encerraba en el baño o intentaba huir de ella cuando se ponía violenta, como hacía cuando su madre le puteaba. Luego ella le pedía perdón y volvía a bombardearlo con muestras de amor falso. Él pensaba que podía mejorar, y no quería dejarla porque estaba enganchado a los recuerdos del principio, y porque no quería fracasar en esa relación por la que había abandonado a la madre de sus hijos. Poco a poco él se empezó a dar cuenta de que la persona que él había amado no existía, y cuando quiso dejarla, ella tramó con sus amigos un montaje para poder amenazarle con denunciarlo por maltrato si él no le daba un montón de cosas y dinero. Él no cedió, y ella puso su famosa orden de alejamiento para presionarle y conseguir los 7 millones que él acabó dándole para que le dejase en paz y se callase. Pero ella no se calló, porque lo único que le hace relevante es haber sido su mujer, y por eso al final él le demandó por difamación, y en el juicio se demostró que ella era la maltratadora. No él.
> 
> Resumen: Depp ha sido víctima, como tantos otros miles de personas, de una persona narcisista, sociópata y violenta.




Un buen final para la historia es que en cinco años vuelvan a casarse, tras entender que a ambos les iba la marcha.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Jun 2022)

Lo más que me ha sorprendido es que en las teles americanas han aparecido una jauría de charos enfurecidas disfrutando de la total anihilation de la pobre Amber, deseando que sea despedida y que no vuelva jamás a trabajar. Lo cual me confirma que no hay peor enemigo de una mujer que otra mujer.


----------



## César Borgia (2 Jun 2022)

Los dos millones que tiene que pagar Depp es por las declaraciones de SU ABOGADO, y los medios lo están vendiendo como que él también ha sido sentenciado por difamación, y son estas:


Esta es la afirmación de Depp —en realidad del que era su abogado, Adam Waldman, que Heard considera que pronunció en nombre del actor— considerada difamatoria:

—”Simplemente, esto fue una emboscada, un engaño. Le tendieron una trampa al señor Depp llamando a la policía, pero el primer intento no dio resultado. Los agentes acudieron a los áticos, los registraron y entrevistaron a fondo, y se marcharon después de no ver ningún daño en la cara ni en la propiedad. Así que Amber y sus amigos derramaron un poco de vino y desordenaron el sitio, aclararon sus historias bajo la dirección de un abogado y un publicista, y luego hicieron una segunda llamada al 911″. (_The Daily Mail_, 27 de abril de 2020).









El jurado da la razón en su veredicto a Johnny Depp: Amber Heard condenada a pagarle 15 millones por difamación


La sentencia considera que ambos se difamaron, pero concluye que el maltrato que denunció la actriz era falso




elpais.com


----------



## Fra Diavolo (2 Jun 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Deep nunca podrá trabajar en súper producciones de nuevo, eso son más de 13 millones



Al revés: la tía le ha hecho el favor de su vida. Este tío está ahora en el candelero, encima quedando como el bueno de la película, con los memes de internet, etc.

Ahora mismo le deben de estar cayendo guiones a saco en las manos.

Mucha gente joven no sabría ni quién es, y ahora le conocen.


----------



## Rotto2 (2 Jun 2022)

Estos hilos de cotilleo siempre llenos de mujeres, maricones, marujos y cotillos. Mucho maricón que se hace pasar por mujer como @V. Crawley


----------



## Jonny Favourite (2 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Lo más que me ha sorprendido es que en las teles americanas han aparecido una jauría de charos enfurecidas disfrutando de la total anihilation de la pobre Amber, deseando que sea despedida y que no vuelva jamás a trabajar. Lo cual me confirma que no hay peor enemigo de una mujer que otra mujer.



Joder, pareces persona de mundo. Me sorprende que te sorprenda.

Los odios, envidias, rencillas entre ellas pueden durar toda una vida.

Es igual que la ropa. ¿Crees que una tía se viste para gustar a un tío?

Para nada. A nosotros mientras se le marquen las tetas y el culo nos da igual que lleve un modélito de Chanel, Dior, Hermes o del mercadillo.

Se visten para que las otras tías la vean y se mueran de envidia


----------



## Jonny Favourite (2 Jun 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> Al revés: la tía le ha hecho el favor de su vida. Este tío está ahora en el candelero, encima quedando como el bueno de la película, con los memes de internet, etc.
> 
> Ahora mismo le deben de estar cayendo guiones a saco en las manos.
> 
> Mucha gente joven no sabría ni quién es, y ahora le conocen.



Hombre, yo creo que incluso viviendo en Villacerrillos de abajo, la gente sabe quien es este actor.

Tiene una larga trayectoria y, además, muchos críticos le consideran el mejor actor de su generación.

Hombre ,que me digas Resines te lo puedo llegar a comprar pero Johnny Depp es una puta leyenda.

Es como si me dices que alguien no conoce al Real Madrid(aunque no te guste el fútbol)


----------



## maxkuiper (2 Jun 2022)

Menudos abogados tenia Deep 10/10


----------



## FernandoGTR (2 Jun 2022)

Pero si hasta la hermana de Heard fue al juicio y no la defendió. Si ya lo decían cuando iba a la universidad: mete a varios tios en un piso de estudiantes y aunque haya un marrón, no se matan entre ellos sino que cada uno va por su lado. Mete en un piso de estudiantes a varias chicas y en cuanto haya un marrón, se forma la III Guerra Mundial porque son rencorosas y no olvidan ni perdonan.


----------



## Poncio (2 Jun 2022)

Lian dijo:


> El Dior elixir no se como será, pero el Eau Savage es normal que se venda uno cada 3 segundos, lo estuve usando una temporada y no hay nadie a quien no le guste o pregunte.



No confundir Eau Sauvage que ya lo usaba mi abuelo, que efectivamente es el clásico, con Sauvage a secas. El segundo que es el que anuncia Johnny Depp, a mi me resulta mas dulzón y no he llegado a comprarlo . El otro por arrobas.
Joder me estoy volviendo un fósil como mi abuelo.


----------



## teperico (2 Jun 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Se empieza a mover el péndulo hacia la otra dirección.



por fin!


----------



## ediedee (2 Jun 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Mas bien 13, porque Johnny Depp tendrá que pagarle 2 a ella.
> 
> Pero si, con un poco de suerte, la carrera de la protocharo esta está acabada



Mas bien 8,35 M por qué a 5 de los 15 solo se les puede aplicar 350000$


----------



## ediedee (2 Jun 2022)

El propio Jhonny Deep ha declarado en el juicio que le arrojó una botella y le hizo un corte en el dedo, no que le arrancará una falange, es más se ve el corte, es en vertical no en horizontal.

Y además el juicio es civil, no penal. Entre la mentira y la ignorancia, no das una.


----------



## Covid Bryant (2 Jun 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> ¿Pero qué ha pasado aquí un fallo en matrix o qué? Me resulta difícil creer que le hayan dado tanto bombo a esto sin una retorcida razón latente.



Pasa que en Estados unidos hay independencia judicial y separación de poderes, enga npc intenta comprenderlo.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Jun 2022)

Acaba de decir una tertuliana habitual de los medios españoles, que le sabe mal este fallo del jurado popular porque no ha tenido en cuenta todas las mujeres que sufren malos tratos y vejaciones y que en estos momentos tienen el miedo, por lo mediático del caso, de no ser creídas.

Se deduce de las palabras de la tertuliana que el actor debería de haber sido condenado, no por su caso en particular que estaba siendo tratado en los tribunales, sino por todos los casos de maltrato y vejaciones hacia la mujer que existen en el mundo.

La tertuliana de facto, sin ella decirlo, estaba apelando a dos doctrinas históricas. Por un lado la que aparece en la biblia del chivo expiatorio y por otro lado la que en su tiempo impusiera Simon de Monfort en su cruzada contra los cataros en la que sentenció: "Matadlos a todos y luego Dios reconocerá a los suyos".

Así están las cosas en el país en el que habitáis. Si tenéis posibilidad de abandonarlo, hacedlo.


----------



## el segador (2 Jun 2022)

la pava lloraba sin derramar una sola lagrima, una loca del coño de manual, esas actuaciones en las declaraciones eran malas de solemnidad, y aun así la han dado un premio de consolación condenando a Deep a pagar 2 millones por "difamación" cuando la tia se ve a leguas que está como una maraca y es más peligrosa que chernobyl


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Los dos millones que tiene que pagar Depp es por las declaraciones de SU ABOGADO, y los medios lo están vendiendo como que él también ha sido sentenciado por difamación, y son estas:
> 
> 
> Esta es la afirmación de Depp —en realidad del que era su abogado, Adam Waldman, que Heard considera que pronunció en nombre del actor— considerada difamatoria:
> ...



Y lo triste es que Waldman tiene razón con lo del complot. Su camarilla de sanguijuelas, que vivían de gorra en los áticos de Depp en el ECB (un edificio chulísimo de Los Ángeles), tramó con ella todo el montaje del maltrato cuando vieron que Depp no le daba por las buenas 3 de los áticos y un montón de dinero y cosas. En el canal de Incredibly Average está todo analizado y destripado, desde hace años:











Pero al jurado se le impidió saber un montón de cosas, y no tuvieron acceso a un montón de pruebas importantes. Ellos no saben que IO ni siquiera estaba en Los Ángeles, para empezar. Esto es lo que más me ha jodido del juicio, ver cómo cosas cruciales no se contaban delante del jurado.


----------



## Roquete (2 Jun 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Elpais haciendo el ridículo vía sectarismo feminazi. Lo de titular "se difamaron mutuamente" es casi difamatorio porque invita a creer que ha habido alguna concurrencia de culpas o el valor legal de las condenas es equivalente.
> 
> Ella ha sido condenada a pagar daños punitivos mientras que el no. Y esto es lo fundamental de la sentencia, más allá de las cantidades.



Qué buen comentario. Gracias por aclarar lo de los daños punitivos.


----------



## Rocker (2 Jun 2022)

Se pondrá a lloriquear en Instagram con sus followers femeninas y luego se declarará en ruina para no pagar, qué cojones le va a pagar 15 millones esta tía. Como mucho andará mendigando a ver quien es el productor que la mete en otra peli.
A ver cómo mantiene ahora a su hija que no se sabe quien es el padre, lo mismo ha sido por inseminación.
Bueno, esta tarada también es experta a pegarse a otras mujeres para vivir del cuento con su carita angelical.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Elpais haciendo el ridículo vía sectarismo feminazi. Lo de titular "se difamaron mutuamente" es casi difamatorio porque invita a creer que ha habido alguna concurrencia de culpas o el valor legal de las condenas es equivalente.
> 
> Ella ha sido condenada a pagar daños punitivos mientras que el no. Y esto es lo fundamental de la sentencia, más allá de las cantidades.



Exacto, lo de darle 0 en daños punitivos a ella es una forma de decirle "Técnicamente tienes razón en este detalle, pero no te creemos, no nos gustas y no eres víctima de nada". Y a él le dieron los 5 millones simbólicamente para indicar lo contrario. Es que no hay más que ver las caras, Juan, cuando daban el veredicto. El lado de la bicha era un funeral, y el lado del BIEN era una fiefshta. Pero bueno, a quién le sorprende que los mierdos de comunistación manipulen. Lo que les pasa es que aún están ardidos de que la jueza decidiese televisar el juicio, porque eso les impidió controlar la narrativa. Si sólo pudiéramos saber lo que contaran los periolistos, no nos habríamos enterado de nada, habrían sido mentiras y más mentiras, no hay más que ver cómo la prensa contó el asunto de "donate vs pledge", ninguno contó la verdad de que Vásquez obligó a Heard a admitir que había mentido.


----------



## Rocker (2 Jun 2022)

Una pena, con lo buena que está la tía, ahora a ver quien es el pringao que se acerca a ella para ninguna relación, va a tener que dedicarse a los vídeos porno con lesbianas por supuesto, a ver quien es el guapo que se junta a semejante sanguijuela.


----------



## Seagrams (2 Jun 2022)

Pues está bien jodida, porque se le estima una fortuna de entre 2,5 a 8 millones de dólares


----------



## Avila256 (2 Jun 2022)

¿ Y mentir en un juicio no tiene repercusiones ?.


----------



## Roquete (2 Jun 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Os voy a pedir un favor: que alguien cite a la sinvergüenza feminazi de @Lady_A , que a mí me tiene en el "ignore", a ver qué tiene que decir al respecto... aunque -conociéndola- seguro que o bien da la callada por respuesta (opción más plausible, en el fondo es una cobarde de mierda), o bien se pone en modo "populista" y salta con lo de que "es que en este caso el maltrato fue mutuo". En fin, que de donde no hay, no se puede sacar. Saludos.



Oye, yo no soy Lady_A, pero apoyo el pensamiento feminista tipo Germaine Grier y tengo una alegría enorme porque haya ganado Johny Depp. 

Una cosa es querer derechos para las mujeres, otra cosa es querer quitarle a cualquier ser humano sus derechos básicos.


----------



## Vibrador letal (2 Jun 2022)

Irene montero no puede indultarla?


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> ¿ Y mentir en un juicio no tiene repercusiones ?.



Generalmente, y sobre todo en un juicio civil, no. No en EEUU. Pero en este caso, tal vez sí tenga repercusiones, primero porque durante el juicio se demostró que ella había aportado pruebas falsificadas, y que había aportado fotos de lo mismo atribuyéndolas a episodios de violencia distintos y separados por meses entre sí, y porque a Amber la han pillado en demasiadas mentiras, ante millones de testigos. Si no la empuran por perjurio o por manipulación de pruebas, el mensaje que se está dando es "hoygan pueden mentir lo que quieran en un juicio, que no les va a pasar nada".

Además de esto, en Reino Unido están investigándola por perjurio, ya que en el juicio de Depp contra The Sun, por difamación, el juez le dio un peso tremendo al testimonio de Heard y a su afirmación de que había donado los 7 millones del divorcio. Ahora, que está grabada admitiendo que no donó ese dinero, posiblemente tenga un lío esperándola en Inglaterra a no mucho tardar. Y además, cuando fue el juicio de The Sun, salieron a la luz unos emails de ella en los que se demuestra que ella sabía que sus perros no podían entrar en Australia sin cuarentena, y eso le va a traer un buen lío con la justicia australiana, ya que allí también dijo bajo juramento que no sabía nada de eso y que los metió en el país sin saber que eso no se podía hacer así.

O sea, que lo más seguro es que esta tía acabe, antes o después, en la cárcel.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Jun 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Una pena, con lo buena que está la tía, ahora* a ver quien es el pringao que se acerca a ella para ninguna relación*, va a tener que dedicarse a los vídeos porno con lesbianas por supuesto, a ver quien es el guapo que se junta a semejante sanguijuela.




No faltarán voluntarios y lo sabes. Si es que las mujeres hacen de los hombres lo que les da la gana.

Y siempre puede irse con un jeque a cambio de que le cague en el pecho. Para los jeques, las rubias son una delicatessen.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Jun 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


> Irene montero no puede indultarla?



No se puede indultar a quien es no culpable (según su cosmovisión).


----------



## el segador (2 Jun 2022)

Vibrador letal dijo:


> Irene montero no puede indultarla?



podria indultarla, pero para ello la loca del coño tendría que venir a España y hacerse ciudadana del país y no creo que esté por la labor


----------



## Roquete (2 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Un buen final para la historia es que en cinco años vuelvan a casarse, tras entender que a ambos les iba la marcha.



Si hubieras visto el juicio comprenderías que, por parte de Johny, eso es imposible.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Si hubieras visto el juicio comprenderías que, por parte de Johny, eso es imposible.



Antes se tira por un precipicio que volver a acercarse a ese bicho. Sin embargo, ella sí volvería con él ahora mismo, si él se dejase. La muy loca aún se atrevía a decir, mientras le difamaba a diestro y siniestro en el estrado, que "es el hombre que amo". Y durante todo el juicio estuvo mirándole, reventadísima de que él no le mirase a ella.

El equipo legal de Depp la verdad es que es espectacular, qué bien lo hicieron, supieron manejar a Amber y sacar de ella las reacciones que necesitaban, seguramente asesorados por la doctora Curry. Y se comenta que el buen rollito que tenían Depp y Vásquez era, entre otras cosas, para que Amber tuviese celos de Vásquez y fuese más probable que tuviera una reacción hostil hacia ella en sus cross. Necesitaban que el jurado viese a la Amber de los audios, que dejase su pose de pobrecita yo, y que se viese a la víbora que hay detrás del disfraz de monjita que se ponía para subir al estrado.

Otra cosa que hicieron fue subir a Johnny al estrado por segunda vez en las refutaciones, y no entendíamos por qué corrieron ese riesgo hasta que se anunció que Amber también subiría otra vez a testificar. Ahí comprendimos que subir a Johnny fue un cebo para que Amber se empeñase a volver a subir, para tener la última palabra. Y así Vásquez pudo despellejarla en el cross más brutal imaginable. Media hora de destrozo continuo, y sí, Amber enseñó la patita a base de bien, y perdió el control, acabó admitiendo que había escrito el OpEd para joder a Johnny. Supongo que Rottenborn en ese momento no se hizo el harakiri porque no tenía a mano el cuchillo de "hasta la muerte", pero ganas no le faltarían. Tener a esa loca como cliente tiene que ser la pesadilla de cualquier abogado.


----------



## Avila256 (2 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Generalmente, y sobre todo en un juicio civil, no. No en EEUU. Pero en este caso, tal vez sí tenga repercusiones, primero porque durante el juicio se demostró que ella había aportado pruebas falsificadas, y que había aportado fotos de lo mismo atribuyéndolas a episodios de violencia distintos y separados por meses entre sí, y porque a Amber la han pillado en demasiadas mentiras, ante millones de testigos. Si no la empuran por perjurio o por manipulación de pruebas, el mensaje que se está dando es "hoygan pueden mentir lo que quieran en un juicio, que no les va a pasar nada".
> 
> Además de esto, en Reino Unido están investigándola por perjurio, ya que en el juicio de Depp contra The Sun, por difamación, el juez le dio un peso tremendo al testimonio de Heard y a su afirmación de que había donado los 7 millones del divorcio. Ahora, que está grabada admitiendo que no donó ese dinero, posiblemente tenga un lío esperándola en Inglaterra a no mucho tardar. Y además, cuando fue el juicio de The Sun, salieron a la luz unos emails de ella en los que se demuestra que ella sabía que sus perros no podían entrar en Australia sin cuarentena, y eso le va a traer un buen lío con la justicia australiana, ya que allí también dijo bajo juramento que no sabía nada de eso y que los metió en el país sin saber que eso no se podía hacer así.
> 
> O sea, que lo más seguro es que esta tía acabe, antes o después, en la cárcel.



No pisara la carcel.

Su " secta " no lo permitirá.

De esto *SI* espero que hagan una película o serie, para que no quede en el olvido.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> No pisara la carcel.
> 
> Su " secta " no lo permitirá.



Veremos. Son demasiados perjurios en varios países, y por cosas serias. Eso ya está fuera de la jurisdicción de genaro.


----------



## Roquete (2 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Supongo que Rottenborn en ese momento no se hizo el harakiri porque no tenía a mano el cuchillo de "hasta la muerte", pero ganas no le faltarían.



¡jajajajajajajaja!

Y yo también creo que ella volvería con él ipso facto. De hecho, creo que todo esto que ha ocurrido es una venganza de ella porque él (ella lo dijo en los audios) no había cumplido su palabra. 
Es decir, esta chica, consideraba que su relación, a pesar de sus abusos, debía durar hasta la muerte (vete a saber qué cosas no se habrán prometido, además de los votos matrimoniales). También él se había tatuado su nombre "Slim" (que ahora a modificado por "Scum" ¡jajajaja! en los nudillos). Lo que él no sabía es que ese "salvajismo" tan atractivo de ella incluís maltrato psicológico y físico; es decir, que en algún momento él, por fin, se debió decir ¿pero qué hago aquí?.
Creo que ella considera que todo esto que le está haciendo él se lo merece y sirve para compensar que él no cumplió la promesa de que estarían juntos por siempre.


----------



## Lian (2 Jun 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> No confundir Eau Sauvage que ya lo usaba mi abuelo, que efectivamente es el clásico, con Sauvage a secas. El segundo que es el que anuncia Johnny Depp, a mi me resulta mas dulzón y no he llegado a comprarlo . El otro por arrobas.
> Joder me estoy volviendo un fósil como mi abuelo.



Tu abuelo usaba Eau Savage??? no será que el que está confundido eres tu??? claro que teniendo en cuenta que aquí alguien con 40 ya es viejo según vosotros me espero cualquier milonga...


----------



## nekcab (2 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vale, él ha ganado el juicio, pero me pregunto si volverá a trabajar en una superproducción. El progresismo es más fuerte que cualquier juez...



Es cierto. Pero míralo de otra forma: de volver (con su pasta le da para retirarse y meditar el origen del mundo... QUE DEEP LO NECESITA) acabará en producciones alternativas. Si es tan buen actor como creo q es, brillará solo en ese entorno. Para cuando finalice ese proceso, todo este embolao habrá pasado, y sin problemas podrá volver precisamente por la buena imagen que tendrá en el mundillo. O no, porque en el fondo habrá sacado provecho de todas las etapas fílmicas que se le ha estado ofreciendo, ¿para qué más?


----------



## Poncio (2 Jun 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Tu abuelo usaba Eau Savage??? no será que el que está confundido eres tu??? claro que teniendo en cuenta que aquí alguien con 40 ya es viejo según vosotros me espero cualquier milonga...



Hombre, se lanzó en 1966 y el viejo palmó en 2004, casi cuarenta años, mira si tuvo tiempo de usarlo.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (2 Jun 2022)

Dudo mucho que ella pague nada. Se declarará insolvente o lo que sea. Pero él acaba de conseguir dos cosas: ella no se lleva un pastón, y le han puesto un cortafuegos. Ella volvería a denunciarle cien veces, pero ahora no le sale gratis. Y eso echa para atrás, no a la loca, que está loca y no sabe nada, sino a cualquier abogado competente.
He oído en mi entorno mucho la manida frase de "no es por la pasta, esta gente ya tiene pasta". Pues ella es de "esta gente" y ha perseguido el dinero con ansia viva todo este tiempo. El que cobraba 20 kilos por peli era él, ella era una chica guapilla con media docena de pelis flojitas.
Lo ideal es que se vea ahogada en deudas con sus abogados. Si tiene opción de trincar, vuelve a la carga.


----------



## Ikitclaw (2 Jun 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> ¿ Y mentir en un juicio no tiene repercusiones ?.



En un juicio no, solo si eres un testigo, se llama perjurio.


----------



## Avila256 (2 Jun 2022)

Ikitclaw dijo:


> En un juicio no, solo si eres un testigo, se llama perjurio.



El perjurio se considera un crimen contra la justicia, ya que la *mentira* bajo juramento compromete la autoridad de los tribunales, los grandes jurados, los órganos de gobierno y los funcionarios públicos.

Según esto no solo afecta a los/las/les...etc... testigos.

Ella o elle declaro bajo juramento.


----------



## Lian (2 Jun 2022)

Poncio dijo:


> Hombre, se lanzó en 1966 y el viejo palmó en 2004, casi cuarenta años, mira si tuvo tiempo de usarlo.



Los años de una colonia/perfume dan igual, el tema es saber diferenciar para que tipo de público es cada fragancia, y si tu abuelo la usaba con 30 o 40 años pues le pegaba, pero si la usaba con 70 pues va a ser que no...

Yo ya digo que la usé una temporada porque no es dulce ni empalagosa como las que usa la inmensa mayoría de la peña que huelen a gominolas que tira para atrás...


----------



## Busher (2 Jun 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Eso no es dinero para esa gente ….en un año está arruinada



Si es cierto lo de su trastorno psiquiatrico, en posible que no le de tiempo a arruinarse. No lo digo como alqo que me alegre, que no no la haria; lo digo como una posibilidad demasiado posible.


----------



## César Borgia (2 Jun 2022)

En directo la sentencia retransmitida por los progres de la sexta.


----------



## CommiePig (2 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> En directo la sentencia retransmitida por los progres de la sexta.



esa gentuza es y esta enferma, hay que creerla porque es MUJER.............por el mero hecho de ser mujer, las pruebas concluyentes, los hechos objetivos son feixistas..........


...por ostentar un puto COÑO




EYA

alucino


----------



## pioneer (2 Jun 2022)

Como? Que no la han creído por el mero hecho de ser mujer? Machistes!


----------



## César Borgia (2 Jun 2022)

Se habla poco de la juega que se estará corriendo Johnny Depp para celebrarlo .................

Así de grande.......


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (2 Jun 2022)

parece un show borregomatrix de dos ACTORES. Últimamente muy de moda y rentable a nivel viral.

Buenas cortinas de humo borregomatrix.


----------



## Mr. VULT (2 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Exacto, lo de darle 0 en daños punitivos a ella es una forma de decirle "Técnicamente tienes razón en este detalle, pero no te creemos, no nos gustas y no eres víctima de nada". Y a él le dieron los 5 millones simbólicamente para indicar lo contrario. Es que no hay más que ver las caras, Juan, cuando daban el veredicto. El lado de la bicha era un funeral, y el lado del BIEN era una fiefshta. Pero bueno, a quién le sorprende que los mierdos de comunistación manipulen. Lo que les pasa es que aún están ardidos de que la jueza decidiese televisar el juicio, porque eso les impidió controlar la narrativa. Si sólo pudiéramos saber lo que contaran los periolistos, no nos habríamos enterado de nada, habrían sido mentiras y más mentiras, no hay más que ver cómo la prensa contó el asunto de "donate vs pledge", ninguno contó la verdad de que Vásquez obligó a Heard a admitir que había mentido.



Y encima ella como un robot una otra vez con el "pledge", si.

El juicio de inglaterra fue un maldito atropello judicial de un juez progre casado con una paguitera de chiringuito de "justicia social". Viva la imparcialidad y el conflicto de intereses. Usando unas presunciones e interpretaciones de risa y eliminando a testigos y pruebas claves para proteger no ya a la prensa y el derecho de informacion, sino todo el entramado de viogenes y el Estado-Mujer.

La juez de Virginia se miraria todo lo sucedido en Londres. Y fliparia tanto que basicamente le ha mandado un recado a los del otro lado del charco en plan: Mirad cretinos; asi es como se lleva a cabo un juicio del common law. Es "adversarial" y mi funcion se limita a validar o no los interrogatorios y las investigaciones/testigos que las partes traigan a juicio...con escrupulosa imparcialidad. Televisando este proceso ha hecho mas por la Justicia y las Instituciones - y tb por su imagen como juez- que todo el DOJ en los ultimos 100 años. Y eso aunque no le hubieran dado la razon a Depp.


----------



## Saco de papas (2 Jun 2022)

Empieza la tergiversación en los medios españoles y la justificación barata para borregos:

1º- y en portada, para desviar la atención del juicio que han perdido estripitosamente: 
*La prostituta y la abolicionista: "¿Me has llamado trozo de carne? Estupenda forma de defender a las mujeres"*

2º- vomitima redacción manipuladora en el artículo interno sobre el juicio:

"*Una avalancha de odio rancio que nos retrata y nos humilla*"

"*Es un atraso porque le quita seriedad a la violencia contra las mujeres".*

" ha sido para las mujeres de una industria que las ha manoseado y humillado *el equivalente al fin del apartheid en Sudáfrica."*

" *un maltratador de esposas* "

" *En Inglaterra un tribunal dijo que no por un artículo; en Virginia, otro ha dicho que sí por otro. * "


REPULSIVO EL MUNDO.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

A ver cómo se las apaña Irene Montero para declarar madre protectora a Amber Heard, indultarla y que no tenga que pagarle los 15 millones a Johnny Depp.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vale, él ha ganado el juicio, pero me pregunto si volverá a trabajar en una superproducción. El progresismo es más fuerte que cualquier juez...



Conozco de refilón el sistema americano y creo que con ese veredicto tiene oportunidad de meterle un buen puro a la Disney por rescindirle el contrato de Piratas del Caribe. Igual no le vemos más en una superproducción, cierto, pero esto no ha acabado con el juicio con la barbie.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

La mala suerte para Amber Head es no haber sido juzgada en España porque aquí, probablemente, acabaría siendo indultada.


----------



## César Borgia (2 Jun 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Conozco de refilón el sistema americano y creo que con ese veredicto tiene oportunidad de meterle un buen puro a la Disney por rescindirle el contrato de Piratas del Caribe. Igual no le vemos más en una superproducción, cierto, pero esto no ha acabado con el juicio con la barbie.



Y la Warner lo despidió de Animales Fantásticos 3, si sabe jugar sus cartas Depp tiene a los dos gigantes de Hollywood cogidos de los eggs.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vale, él ha ganado el juicio, pero me pregunto si volverá a trabajar en una superproducción. El progresismo es más fuerte que cualquier juez...



No vayas a ver superproducciones progres, es así de sencillo, mira como Wokeflix está recogiendo cable al respecto, porque la peña se daba de baja en masa.


----------



## Mr. VULT (2 Jun 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> El perjurio se considera un crimen contra la justicia, ya que la *mentira* bajo juramento compromete la autoridad de los tribunales, los grandes jurados, los órganos de gobierno y los funcionarios públicos.
> 
> Según esto no solo afecta a los/las/les...etc... testigos.
> 
> Ella o elle declaro bajo juramento.



Es dificil que vayan a abrir un proceso por perjurio y que acabe en la carcel por ello. 

Pero ojo porque mas alla de la responsabilidad penal lo que implica aqui una condena por perjurio es que los 2 millones que se ha llevado por la jeta quedarian anulados. Lo cual seria ya el final apoteosico y Depp se nos muere de sobredosis celebrandolo.


----------



## notengodeudas (2 Jun 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Conozco de refilón el sistema americano y creo que con ese veredicto tiene oportunidad de meterle un buen puro a la Disney por rescindirle el contrato de Piratas del Caribe. Igual no le vemos más en una superproducción, cierto, pero esto no ha acabado con el juicio con la barbie.



Quizá por ahí venga lo de culpar a los dos. Él ha sido condenado también y a eso se acogerán los estudios


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Johnny Depp gana juicio a Amber Heard: por enésima vez, se demuestra que la violencia no tiene género, y que muchas mujeres aprovechan las ideologías hegemónicas del momento para difamar y perseguir a hombres inocentes.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (2 Jun 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Con lo buena que estaba. Se podría haber buscado un marido con pasta, tener un par de críos y vivir su vida entre el yate y el club de golf..
> Ahora jodida de por vida gracias al MeToo..



Con esto podemos ir saliendo.

Podria haber ido de tradicional un poco tras haber sido bollera, o seguir siendo bollera a escondidas, (es bi me parece alomejor a alguno la hubiese dejado a cambio de traerle chortinas para el tambien xD), le molaban ademas las armas.

Lo tenia sencillo para pillarse un tio forradisimo del mundillo y ha preferido ir de feminazi viogenista.

Ahora que disfrute del muro, del whiskas para sus gatos y de rebajarse a alguna produccion de tercera medio porno si acaso lo que le dure el cuerpo.

Repito lo top y buenorra que estaba y no ha sabido aprovecharlo... como a quien le toca un euromillon y acaba arruinado casi lo que ha hecho la señorita en cuestion, que tan maja parecia en las pelis y tan chortinesca, pero se convirtio en el zombie de zombieland xD


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

Johnny Depp ha ganado el juicio contra Amber Heard por unanimidad. 

Amber declarada culpable por difamar al actor con intención maliciosa. 

En la España social feminista Johnny estaría en Alcalá Meco y la jeta de su ex santificada por Irene Montero y dando de qué hablar en Sálvame.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 Jun 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Quizá por ahí venga lo de culpar a los dos. Él ha sido condenado también y a eso se acogerán los estudios



Creo que a él le echaron por malostratos y de eso está libre de toda culpa. Se ciñen mucho a la letra de lo que haya escrito el juez.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (2 Jun 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Y la Warner lo despidió de Animales Fantásticos 3, si sabe jugar sus cartas Depp tiene a los dos gigantes de Hollywood cogidos de los eggs.



Creo que no es tonto. Les va a apretar las clavijas a base de bien.


----------



## McRotor (2 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *¿ ESTAS SEGURO ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












"Fue un comentario de mal gusto": Johnny Depp se disculpa por su broma sobre el potencial asesinato de Donald Trump - BBC News Mundo


"Es solo una pregunta. No estoy insinuando nada", dijo el actor de "Los piratas del Caribe", consciente de que sus comentarios durante el Festival de Glastonbury generarían polémica. Un día después, Depp reconoció que fueron palabras de "mal gusto".




www.bbc.com


















Este puto jonko en España lo tendriamos enrrolado con almodovar y toda la banda...

Lo que me esta sirviendo de este circo es para ver la cantidad de fanboys que hay poniendolo de heroe simplemente porque era el prota en las pelis que se veian de crios...

Lo dicho, una sobredosis de amboso que se acuchillaran en una de sus juergas hubiera sido un bien para la humanidad y vinaGreta deberia aplaudir pues se ahorrarian unos cuantos viajes de jet privado


----------



## César Borgia (2 Jun 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Quizá por ahí venga lo de culpar a los dos. Él ha sido condenado también y a eso se acogerán los estudios



No , ha quien han culpado por difamación es a su abogado del 2020 , pero como habló en su nombre la sentencia nombra a la parte de Depp.:

"Esta es la afirmación de Depp —en realidad del que era su abogado, Adam Waldman, que Heard considera que pronunció en nombre del actor— considerada difamatoria:

—”Simplemente, esto fue una emboscada, un engaño. Le tendieron una trampa al señor Depp llamando a la policía, pero el primer intento no dio resultado. Los agentes acudieron a los áticos, los registraron y entrevistaron a fondo, y se marcharon después de no ver ningún daño en la cara ni en la propiedad. Así que Amber y sus amigos derramaron un poco de vino y desordenaron el sitio, aclararon sus historias bajo la dirección de un abogado y un publicista, y luego hicieron una segunda llamada al 911″. (_The Daily Mail_, 27 de abril de 2020)."


----------



## Ikitclaw (2 Jun 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Quizá por ahí venga lo de culpar a los dos. Él ha sido condenado también y a eso se acogerán los estudios



El que fue culpado por parte de Depp fue su abogado, por bocas.


----------



## Orgelmeister (2 Jun 2022)

Pueden recurrir.

Y al final darle la razón a la harpía.

Ahí tenemos a doñainfancialibre después de secuestrar y privar de colegio a sus hijos durante meses.


----------



## Saco de papas (2 Jun 2022)

Ikitclaw dijo:


> El que fue culpado por parte de Depp fue su abogado, por bocas.



Da igual, como si no le vuelven a llamar.

Solo los que han sido señalados como culpables saben realmente lo cruel que es, que todo su entorno ( hijos, ex-esposas, madres, paddres... ) duden de tí.

Ese es el verdadero drama, y solo unos pocos ( que empiezan a ser muchos ), tienen la oportunidad de demostrar que son inocentes y han sido señalados y se les ha puesto un San Benito injustamente.

Es por eso que en sus declaraciones es lo primero que ha comentado él, que ha podido recuperar su honor frente a su familia.

Lo del dinero, contratos y resto de cosas, dan igual. Al final lo importante es la familia, y ahí ha ganado por goleada.

El feminismo radical no solo trata de destruirte económicante, sino de humillar y cargarse a toda tu generación.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Da igual, como si no le vuelven a llamar.
> 
> Solo los que han sido señalados como culpables saben realmente lo cruel que es, que todo su entorno ( hijos, ex-esposas, madres, paddres... ) duden de tí.
> 
> ...



En este caso nadie de su entorno dudaba de él. Toda la gente que le conoce sabía que era todo un invento de Amber, porque la mayoría de ellos habían visto de primera mano a Amber maltratando a Johnny. Pero ellos sufrían viendo cómo a él se le difamaba e insultaba en todos los medios. Los hijos tenían que soportar que les hiciesen bullying en el colegio porque "tu padre es un puto maltratador", y cosas así. Él ha hecho esto para demostrar a sus hijos que merece la pena luchar por la verdad, pase lo que pase, no tuvo nunca que demostrarles que él no era el malo porque ellos ya lo sabían.


----------



## elbaranda (2 Jun 2022)

Victoria pirrica para nosotros. No olvidemos que Depp es progre y pidio atentar contra Trump


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## DCLXVI (2 Jun 2022)

Gran decepción en el supremacismo hembrista, imagino.
¿No ha reclamado todavía desde Gangrena3 la necesidad de una justicia "feminista y no heteropatriarcal"?


----------



## Mr. VULT (2 Jun 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Victoria pirrica para nosotros. No olvidemos que Depp es progre y pidio atentar contra Trump



Trump tb era "progre" en los 90s. Y a todos los que le insultaban como Presidente les extendio cheques en mil campañas electorales como empresario.


----------



## Desencantado (2 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vale, él ha ganado el juicio, pero me pregunto si volverá a trabajar en una superproducción. El progresismo es más fuerte que cualquier juez...



Johnny le ha cagado la colcha del alma a la cobriza.


----------



## César Borgia (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## Poncho129 (2 Jun 2022)

Poco me parece y, por lo que se ve, no le va a pagar la zorra esa.


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Jun 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Creo que a él le echaron por malostratos y de eso está libre de toda culpa. Se ciñen mucho a la letra de lo que haya escrito el juez.



Si ha sido condenado por eso, quiere decir que han aceptado falsas acusaciones, algo mucho más grave para el sistema judicial en UK.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (2 Jun 2022)

Como como como??????
Eso me lo he perdido.....


----------



## PutaBidaTete (2 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El jurado no se ha creido las lagrimas de la ex de Deep y su montaje de sufrida mujercita agredida por el malvado Deep.
> 
> La han catado como buscadora de money.
> 
> ...



En USA más que justicia, es que la balanza suele inclinarse hacia el lado donde sea más gorda la billetera de uno de los dos juzgados. Mejores billetes, mejores abogados y es un sistema igual de putamente corrupto que el español.
Allí como no tengas mucho dinero vas dao..y Deep tienen muchísimo más que ella.

Por ello ella estaba con él, si fuera al revés nanai.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (2 Jun 2022)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> En USA más que justicia, es que la balanza suele inclinarse hacia el lado donde sea más gorda la billetera de uno de los dos juzgados. Mejores billetes, mejores abogados y es un sistema igual de putamente corrupto que el español.
> Allí como no tengas mucho dinero vas dao..y Deep tienen muchísimo más que ella.
> 
> Por ello ella estaba con él, si fuera al revés nanai.



Para ganar un caso de difamación en ehehuhuh no bastan buenos abogados, hay que tenerlo muy favorable de inicio


----------



## PutaBidaTete (2 Jun 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Para ganar un caso de difamación en ehehuhuh no bastan buenos abogados, hay que tenerlo muy favorable de inicio



Es posible, lo cierto es que con tanta matraca feministas y machista Yoni Dip no lo tenía aparentemente bien de entrada


----------



## bocadRillo (2 Jun 2022)

Me nutre sobradamente.


----------



## ediedee (2 Jun 2022)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> Es posible, lo cierto es que con tanta matraca feministas y machista Yoni Dip no lo tenía aparentemente bien de entrada



Y sin matraca tampoco, si algo tenía a estas alturas Jhonny Deep a favor era el factor popular y que esto era un juicio civil, que si no las hubiera pasado canutas.


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jun 2022)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Como como como??????
> Eso me lo he perdido.....



Un mes después de casarse, Johnny estaba currando en Piratas, en Australia, y ella viajó para estar con él. Se habían casado sin acuerdo prematrimonial, y Johnny le pidió firmar uno postmatrimonial. Además ella se enteró de que no estaba en el testamento de él, así que montó en cólera y le arrojó una botella, que no le dio, luego le tiró otra, y esa sí le dio en la mano que tenía apoyada en la encimera. El botellazo le amputó la punta de un dedo. Ella le apagó un cigarrillo en la cara. Él entró en shock y se puso a escribir mensajes para sí mismo, sobre ella, en distintas superficies de la casa, mientras sangraba profusamente. Ella, que había tomado un cóctel de drogas, le siguió por la casa respondiendo con mensajes burlones en espejos y demás. Luego llegó el equipo de seguridad, el médico, la enfermera, y a ella le dieron antipsicóticos y la convencieron para que se fuera de Australia, mientras buscaban el trozo de dedo amputado para repararle la lesión.

Hay un audio (grabado por ella a escondidas) en el que se oye todo lo que pasa cuando llega la gente. Si lo escuchas después de oír el testimonio de ella, verás la clase de hija de la gran puta malvada, mentirosa, cobarde y desagradecida que es esa cerda. Johnny tenía que haberla denunciado, y que la hubieran entrullado en Australia.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (2 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Sí, dicen que es un buen perfume, pero mucha gente lo ha comprado simplemente para demostrar apoyo a Dior por no tirar a Depp, y también mucha gente ha boicoteado la tercera peli de Animales Fantásticos porque echaron a Depp.
> 
> 
> El juicio ha dado para miles de memes, lo de "mi perro pisó una abeja", lo de la alfombra sucia, lo de Amber explicando sin querer cómo se maquillaba los moratones falsos, lo de "Lo ha leído usted muy bien" de Depp a Rotten...Born (así le llamaba Depp, con la pausa), lo de las alpacas, lo del psiquiatra loco, lo de todo el mundo enamorado de la doctora Curry, lo de Amber esnifando sabe Dios qué en el estrado, lo de Dennison sabiéndose todos los Batmans que ha habido... Y los cross de Camille a Amber, puro gore justiciero. Y Camille reventando el redirect del primer testimonio de Amber, hasta que Elaine se rindió sin haber hecho apenas un puñado de preguntas, Rottenborn sudando de los papelitos que le pasaba Amber, Depp comiendo gominolas y haciendo dibujos durante absolutamente todo el juicio, los abogados de LawTube chupando foco en la bancada, el conserje que se puso a vapear y a conducir mientras declaraba, Kate Moss básicamente entrando para decir "Puta, deja de inventar mierdas" y pirarse, es que este juicio lo ha sido TODO, una maravilla, y además al final triunfa el bien, como debe ser.



…y Jasón Momoa enseñando un tordo de plastico por videoconferencia y diciendo que Amber se cago dentro de la piscina en el set de la pelicula que rodó con el. Y el y el depp descojandose de risa.


----------



## Doctor en Heconomía (2 Jun 2022)

Que ejerza.


----------



## ChortiHunter (2 Jun 2022)

Elsexy dijo:


> Que se ponga a trabajar la guarra esa.



Después del espectáculo que ha montado y lo mal que ha quedado, quien la va a contratar? Muy difícil estas las cosas para ella.


----------



## rejon (2 Jun 2022)

¿Tienes decenas de miles de euros para quemar en abogados por si te denuncia la chiflada de tu ex, como Johnny Deep? Él se ha librado porque es millonario. 

Piensa en lo que pasaría contigo gracias a las leyes sectarias del feminismo ultra hegemónico.


----------



## Elsexy (2 Jun 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> Después del espectáculo que ha montado y lo mal que ha quedado, quien la va a contratar? Muy difícil estas las cosas para ella.



La industria charil no conoce límites.


----------



## Abrojo (2 Jun 2022)

Está soltera y vulnerable, yay or nay?


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (2 Jun 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Con lo buena que estaba. Se podría haber buscado un marido con pasta, tener un par de críos y vivir su vida entre el yate y el club de golf..
> Ahora jodida de por vida gracias al MeToo..



Es una lesbiana psicópata que odia a los hombres, porque son los que tienen los recursos que ella quiere y no le ponen. Jamás en la vida iba a tener una vida como la que citas.



Murray's dijo:


> Que se joda la muy zorra
> 
> Esta vez la caceria contra un hombre blanco salió mal...



Error. Johnny Depp es mitad indio cherokee. No es blanco. Se nota más cuando no va caracterizado. Tiene la piel rojiza y los típicos pómulos altos y mejillas hundidas de los indios norteamericanos.

De hecho ha hecho varias veces de indio americano y de gitano, en películas poco conocidas.


----------



## DonCrisis (2 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Vale, él ha ganado el juicio, pero me pregunto si volverá a trabajar en una superproducción. El progresismo es más fuerte que cualquier juez...



El dinero siempre será más fuerte... Y Depp genera mucho dinero


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Si hubieras visto el juicio comprenderías que, por parte de Johny, eso es imposible.



Vi el juicio. Pero he visto enfrentamientos peores y reconciliaciones tóxicas aún más inexplicables.


----------



## V. Crawley (3 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Vi el juicio. Pero he visto enfrentamientos peores y reconciliaciones tóxicas aún más inexplicables.



Ni de coña en este caso. Depp perdería absolutamente todo lo que ha ganado enfrentándose a ella, toda la gente que se la ha jugado por él le odiaría, los millones de fans que le apoyaron y le defienden se sentirían burlados. Tendría que volverse totalmente loco para arruinar así todo lo que ha conseguido. Imposible. Aunque sólo sea por eso, no vuelve con ella jamás. Además esto no fue una relación tóxica en ese sentido, de esas parejas que les va la marcha y se pelean y se juntan y se separan y vuelven a juntarse. Esto es una sociópata que no mató de milagro a su víctima, que le arruinó la vida, le robó, le extorsionó, le difamó, utilizó todo lo que tenía a mano para hacerle daño. Es una criminal violenta de la que ha podido escapar con vida porque tuvo suerte y no fue tan idiota de ponerla en su testamento. Así que yo me jugaría pasta a que no vuelve ni a mirarla en su vida.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jun 2022)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Conozco de refilón el sistema americano y creo que con ese veredicto tiene oportunidad de meterle un buen puro a la Disney por rescindirle el contrato de Piratas del Caribe. Igual no le vemos más en una superproducción, cierto, pero esto no ha acabado con el juicio con la barbie.



Tengo entendido que con la Disney no tenía un contrato, sino que la Disney tenía un Option, es decir, que podían o no ejecutarla, sin compromiso.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Ni de coña en este caso. Depp perdería absolutamente todo lo que ha ganado enfrentándose a ella, toda la gente que se la ha jugado por él le odiaría, los millones de fans que le apoyaron y le defienden se sentirían burlados. Tendría que volverse totalmente loco para arruinar así todo lo que ha conseguido. Imposible. Aunque sólo sea por eso, no vuelve con ella jamás. Además esto no fue una relación tóxica en ese sentido, de esas parejas que les va la marcha y se pelean y se juntan y se separan y vuelven a juntarse. Esto es una sociópata que no mató de milagro a su víctima, que le arruinó la vida, le robó, le extorsionó, le difamó, utilizó todo lo que tenía a mano para hacerle daño. Es una criminal violenta de la que ha podido escapar con vida porque tuvo suerte y no fue tan idiota de ponerla en su testamento. Así que yo me jugaría pasta a que no vuelve ni a mirarla en su vida.



Creo que ella se ha comprado una casa de 1 millón de euros en un desierto llamado Joshua Tree. Quiere permanecer allí aislada del mundo. Por lo visto es una comunidad hippie para millonarios.

Es ésta:












Allí se siente libre y segura...








Lo malo es que igual se lo embarga Johnny.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Jun 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Quizá por ahí venga lo de culpar a los dos. Él ha sido condenado también y a eso se acogerán los estudios



Él no ha sido acusado de maltratador -que es la causa de su marginación- sino de difamación.


----------



## V. Crawley (3 Jun 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> …y Jasón Momoa enseñando un tordo de plastico por videoconferencia y diciendo que Amber se cago dentro de la piscina en el set de la pelicula que rodó con el. Y el y el depp descojandose de risa.



Sabes que eso no es verdad, ¿no?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Jun 2022)

ashe dijo:


> hombre al primero en España tendría posibilidad... por el apellido mas que nada por parte de la mugre



coño.
no habia caido Francisco Frando y


McRotor dijo:


> "Fue un comentario de mal gusto": Johnny Depp se disculpa por su broma sobre el potencial asesinato de Donald Trump - BBC News Mundo
> 
> 
> "Es solo una pregunta. No estoy insinuando nada", dijo el actor de "Los piratas del Caribe", consciente de que sus comentarios durante el Festival de Glastonbury generarían polémica. Un día después, Depp reconoció que fueron palabras de "mal gusto".
> ...



*¿ CON QUE SE HACE UNA BUENA PELICULA ? *




















__





Noticia: - VLTRA BRVTAL : Johny Depp REACTION : termina su alegato final el juicio con Ambe Heard con : THE BEST IS YET TO COME | BOOOOOOOM


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/vltra-brutal-johny-depp-reaction-termina-su-alegato-final-el-juicio-con-ambe-heard-con-the-best-is-yet-to-come-booooooom.1765423/#post-40896408 Johny Depp REACTION : termina su alegato final el juicio con Ambe Heard con : THE BEST IS YET TO COME...




www.burbuja.info












Johnny Depp Says 'Best Is Yet To Come' After Being Awarded $15M In Amber Heard Defamation Trial


Amber Heard has been found liable for defamation in her and Johnny Depp's trial. A Virginia jury sided with the "Pirates of the Caribbean" star on Wednesday, finding that his ex-wife had defamed him with her 2018 op-ed in the Washington Post.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Jun 2022)

NO ME RESPONSABILIZO DE LA VERACIDAD NI PONGO LA MANO EN EL FUEGO POR LA AUTORIA DEL MENSAJE 

solo lo recopilo por lo currado que ha estado

final cut












_THE BEST IS YET TO COME ?_







*CON BUENOS ACTORES *
_














sercorimo ...


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com




_depp juicio finale

​


----------



## V. Crawley (3 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


>



Ya me daban mucha pena los perritos que tenía, pero ver que tiene un bebé me da terror, esa niña va a sufrir mucho en la vida.


----------



## Roquete (3 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Creo que ella se ha comprado una casa de 1 millón de euros en un desierto llamado Joshua Tree. Quiere permanecer allí aislada del mundo. Por lo visto es una comunidad hippie para millonarios.
> 
> Es ésta:
> 
> ...



Esta foto dice mucho sobre el futuro de esa niña. La madre enseñándose y la pobre cría con un sombrero que tapa toda su cabeza.


----------



## Roquete (3 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Él no ha sido acusado de maltratador -que es la causa de su marginación- sino de difamación.



Y ni siquiera a él, si no a algo que dijo su abogado y que, encima, probablemente es cierto.


----------



## Roquete (3 Jun 2022)

¿Sabíais que el padre de Amber pegaba a la madre y esta le perdonaba?

Supongo que Amber esperaba que Johny hiciera lo mismo con ella: que soportara toda su vida la mierda que le quisiera echar encima.

Otra cosa: al padre lo pillaron haciendo peleas de pitbulls en su rancho. Esta familia es buena gente.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Esta foto dice mucho sobre el futuro de esa niña. La madre enseñándose y la pobre cría con un sombrero que tapa toda su cabeza.



La veremos condenada como maltratadora de niños... al tiempo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Jun 2022)

hilo para ponerse las botas con cuentas CM mueve hilos de FRACA INCELS y FEMINAZIS


==> dejar de seguir ( se me habia olvidado )


adios putos FRACAS INCELES DE ESOS 

AHOGAROS EN VUESTRO FRACASO ECONOMICOSESSUAL


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (3 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Un mes después de casarse, Johnny estaba currando en Piratas, en Australia, y ella viajó para estar con él. Se habían casado sin acuerdo prematrimonial, y Johnny le pidió firmar uno postmatrimonial. Además ella se enteró de que no estaba en el testamento de él, así que montó en cólera y le arrojó una botella, que no le dio, luego le tiró otra, y esa sí le dio en la mano que tenía apoyada en la encimera. El botellazo le amputó la punta de un dedo. Ella le apagó un cigarrillo en la cara. Él entró en shock y se puso a escribir mensajes para sí mismo, sobre ella, en distintas superficies de la casa, mientras sangraba profusamente. Ella, que había tomado un cóctel de drogas, le siguió por la casa respondiendo con mensajes burlones en espejos y demás. Luego llegó el equipo de seguridad, el médico, la enfermera, y a ella le dieron antipsicóticos y la convencieron para que se fuera de Australia, mientras buscaban el trozo de dedo amputado para repararle la lesión.
> 
> Hay un audio (grabado por ella a escondidas) en el que se oye todo lo que pasa cuando llega la gente. Si lo escuchas después de oír el testimonio de ella, verás la clase de hija de la gran puta malvada, mentirosa, cobarde y desagradecida que es esa cerda. Johnny tenía que haberla denunciado, y que la hubieran entrullado en Australia.



Lo desconocía completamente.....


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (3 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Antes se tira por un precipicio que volver a acercarse a ese bicho. Sin embargo, ella sí volvería con él ahora mismo, si él se dejase. La muy loca aún se atrevía a decir, mientras le difamaba a diestro y siniestro en el estrado, que "es el hombre que amo". Y durante todo el juicio estuvo mirándole, reventadísima de que él no le mirase a ella.
> 
> El equipo legal de Depp la verdad es que es espectacular, qué bien lo hicieron, supieron manejar a Amber y sacar de ella las reacciones que necesitaban, seguramente asesorados por la doctora Curry. Y se comenta que el buen rollito que tenían Depp y Vásquez era, entre otras cosas, para que Amber tuviese celos de Vásquez y fuese más probable que tuviera una reacción hostil hacia ella en sus cross. Necesitaban que el jurado viese a la Amber de los audios, que dejase su pose de pobrecita yo, y que se viese a la víbora que hay detrás del disfraz de monjita que se ponía para subir al estrado.
> 
> Otra cosa que hicieron fue subir a Johnny al estrado por segunda vez en las refutaciones, y no entendíamos por qué corrieron ese riesgo hasta que se anunció que Amber también subiría otra vez a testificar. Ahí comprendimos que subir a Johnny fue un cebo para que Amber se empeñase a volver a subir, para tener la última palabra. Y así Vásquez pudo despellejarla en el cross más brutal imaginable. Media hora de destrozo continuo, y sí, Amber enseñó la patita a base de bien, y perdió el control, acabó admitiendo que había escrito el OpEd para joder a Johnny. Supongo que Rottenborn en ese momento no se hizo el harakiri porque no tenía a mano el cuchillo de "hasta la muerte", pero ganas no le faltarían. Tener a esa loca como cliente tiene que ser la pesadilla de cualquier abogado.



La Camille es un perro de presa inmisericorde. Con esa sonrisilla que pone muerde y no suelta.

Literalmente le dio cero opciones de salirse con la suya. CERO. La sacó de quicio y terminó retratadísima la caga camas.

El equipo de abogados de Depo ha sido la hostia.


----------



## V. Crawley (3 Jun 2022)

clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Lo desconocía completamente.....



Pues es el episodio en el que hubo peores consecuencias por lo del dedo, pero la relación entera fue una locura, ella le pegaba puñetazos, patadas, le tiraba objetos contundentes, le aislaba de su familia, le insultaba, le agotaba en discusiones circulares hasta que él se rendía, y le drogaba para que él aguantase (porque él siempre quería irse cuando ella tenía ganas de bronca), le puso los cuernos, en su propia casa, con un montón de tíos, la propia hermana de ella se metió en medio cuando ella estuvo a punto de tirarle a él por las escaleras, y le contó a su jefa que temía que Amber acabase matando a Johnny... la lista de putadas y daños que ella le causó es larguísima. Y de guinda le pone de maltratador, y cuenta las historias dándoles la vuelta, acusándole a él de cosas que hacía ella. Kafkiano. Menos mal que como se creía muy lista, no hizo caso a su mejor abogado, Rottenborn, y su testimonio fue ridículo y exagerado. Lo que asusta pensar es que si hubiera sido lista, y cauta, y no hubiera contado esas historias imposibles, se habría salido con la suya casi seguro.


----------



## V. Crawley (4 Jun 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> La Camille es un perro de presa inmisericorde. Con esa sonrisilla que pone muerde y no suelta.
> 
> Literalmente le dio cero opciones de salirse con la suya. CERO. La sacó de quicio y terminó retratadísima la caga camas.
> 
> El equipo de abogados de Depo ha sido la hostia.



Hicieron muy bien poniendo a Vásquez de antagonista de Amber porque si ponen a un hombre a decir esas cosas, ella podía aprovechar el impacto dramático de "hombre malvado interroga a pobrecita que llora", pero poniendo a una chica pequeñita, guapa, de vocecita infantil, punto extra por inmi de luz, podían salirse con la suya acorralándola sin piedad, era una lucha entre iguales visualmente. A mí me parece una subnormalada, debería dar igual quién interroga, lo que importa son las preguntas, las respuestas, las pruebas, pero el público, y el jurado, es así, emocional, y estos abogados tienen mucho en cuenta esos temas psicológicos, por lo que hemos visto. Han jugado muy bien, y con estrategia. Cada uno tenía su papel principal. Chew era el jefe, la mano derecha de Johnny, el que sólo hablaba en los momentos clave (alegatos iniciales y finales, mociones...), luego estaba Dennison, el Colombo de Harvard, clásico, de apariencia inofensiva, que parece despistadillo y un poco dubitativo, y así el testigo experto se confía y no ve venir los zascas como panes que Dennison le acaba metiendo con aire bonachón. Rebecca, neutra, un papel puramente funcional y agradable sin dar que hablar, para interrogar a Johnny y dejar que él tenga absolutamente todo el protagonismo en su testimonio, y Vásquez como la furia vengadora directamente encargada de desenmascarar a Amber. Dominante, agresiva con Amber pero dulce y simpática en todas sus demás interacciones (hasta con Bredehoft tiene momentos que le sonríe, y se acerca a ayudarla a examinar pruebas en la pantalla). Estaban muy bien coordinados, y sus mesas muy ordenadas, tenían mucho control de todas las pruebas. Además tenían muy buen rollo con Depp, y no era fingido. Lo utilizaron para hacer guerra psicológica con Amber, pero no lo fingían, era orgánico, y consistente a lo largo de todas las semanas del juicio.

El equipo de Amber no parecía un equipo, parecía un grupo de abogados independientes sin una estrategia clara. Bredehoft lo hizo todo de puta pena, se puso en ridículo muchas veces, con lo de las magdalenas y la cena de la doctora Curry, el cross catastrófico a Isaac Baruch, que no hizo más que ayudar al lado de Johnny, lo de la "amica cream", su alegato final fue un caos sin sentido, un desastre todo. También creo que tenía muchísimo desorden en sus papeles, como en su forma de trabajar, deslavazada, sus interrogatorios se atascaban en chorradas y no sabía cómo salir, no sabía reformular preguntas, era impertinente todo el rato protestando las decisiones de la jueza, y la jueza hasta tuvo que ayudarle a formular una pregunta que no paraban de protestarle los abogados de él. Y dicen que la tía es una fiera, de los mejores abogados y más caros de EEUU. Que al parecer está especializada en negociar antes de llegar a juicio. No sé, yo la vi muy tonta, torpe, tramposa y totalmente desbordada por las circunstancias, no la querría de abogada ni gratis.

Rottenborn es un hijoputa y no le importa marrullear, pero es listo, lo que pasa es que si la verdad no está de tu parte y la jefa es una incompetente, y tu cliente una loca mentirosa que no hace ni puto caso de los consejos y quiere mandar ella, poco puedes hacer. Cuando interrogó a Amber la segunda vez que ella testificó, casi se oía en su voz la súplica de "no digas tonterías por favor te lo ruego" cuando le dice "sólo para orientarte, recuerda que esto va de tu contrademanda". Me apuesto cualquier cosa a que él no quería que ella subiera, porque sabía que en el cross la iban a volver a despellejar. Y así fue, la muy subnormal acabó diciendo dos veces que escribió el OpEd porque Johnny era poderoso y eso no podía ser. O sea, si tenía alguna posibilidad de ganar algún punto de la demanda de él, ahí la perdió, porque admitió la malicia, lo más difícil de probar en un caso de difamación. Tan peliculero que en una película no sería verosímil. La realidad siempre acaba superando a la ficción.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (4 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Hicieron muy bien poniendo a Vásquez de antagonista de Amber porque si ponen a un hombre a decir esas cosas, ella podía aprovechar el impacto dramático de "hombre malvado interroga a pobrecita que llora", pero poniendo a una chica pequeñita, guapa, de vocecita infantil, punto extra por inmi de luz, podían salirse con la suya acorralándola sin piedad, era una lucha entre iguales visualmente. A mí me parece una subnormalada, debería dar igual quién interroga, lo que importa son las preguntas, las respuestas, las pruebas, pero el público, y el jurado, es así, emocional, y estos abogados tienen mucho en cuenta esos temas psicológicos, por lo que hemos visto. Han jugado muy bien, y con estrategia. Cada uno tenía su papel principal. Chew era el jefe, la mano derecha de Johnny, el que sólo hablaba en los momentos clave (alegatos iniciales y finales, mociones...), luego estaba Dennison, el Colombo de Harvard, clásico, de apariencia inofensiva, que parece despistadillo y un poco dubitativo, y así el testigo experto se confía y no ve venir los zascas como panes que Dennison le acaba metiendo con aire bonachón. Rebecca, neutra, un papel puramente funcional y agradable sin dar que hablar, para interrogar a Johnny y dejar que él tenga absolutamente todo el protagonismo en su testimonio, y Vásquez como la furia vengadora directamente encargada de desenmascarar a Amber. Dominante, agresiva con Amber pero dulce y simpática en todas sus demás interacciones (hasta con Bredehoft tiene momentos que le sonríe, y se acerca a ayudarla a examinar pruebas en la pantalla). Estaban muy bien coordinados, y sus mesas muy ordenadas, tenían mucho control de todas las pruebas. Además tenían muy buen rollo con Depp, y no era fingido. Lo utilizaron para hacer guerra psicológica con Amber, pero no lo fingían, era orgánico, y consistente a lo largo de todas las semanas del juicio.
> 
> El equipo de Amber no parecía un equipo, parecía un grupo de abogados independientes sin una estrategia clara. Bredehoft lo hizo todo de puta pena, se puso en ridículo muchas veces, con lo de las magdalenas y la cena de la doctora Curry, el cross catastrófico a Isaac Baruch, que no hizo más que ayudar al lado de Johnny, lo de la "amica cream", su alegato final fue un caos sin sentido, un desastre todo. También creo que tenía muchísimo desorden en sus papeles, como en su forma de trabajar, deslavazada, sus interrogatorios se atascaban en chorradas y no sabía cómo salir, no sabía reformular preguntas, era impertinente todo el rato protestando las decisiones de la jueza, y la jueza hasta tuvo que ayudarle a formular una pregunta que no paraban de protestarle los abogados de él. Y dicen que la tía es una fiera, de los mejores abogados y más caros de EEUU. Que al parecer está especializada en negociar antes de llegar a juicio. No sé, yo la vi muy tonta, torpe, tramposa y totalmente desbordada por las circunstancias, no la querría de abogada ni gratis.
> 
> Rottenborn es un hijoputa y no le importa marrullear, pero es listo, lo que pasa es que si la verdad no está de tu parte y la jefa es una incompetente, y tu cliente una loca mentirosa que no hace ni puto caso de los consejos y quiere mandar ella, poco puedes hacer. Cuando interrogó a Amber la segunda vez que ella testificó, casi se oía en su voz la súplica de "no digas tonterías por favor te lo ruego" cuando le dice "sólo para orientarte, recuerda que esto va de tu contrademanda". Me apuesto cualquier cosa a que él no quería que ella subiera, porque sabía que en el cross la iban a volver a despellejar. Y así fue, la muy subnormal acabó diciendo dos veces que escribió el OpEd porque Johnny era poderoso y eso no podía ser. O sea, si tenía alguna posibilidad de ganar algún punto de la demanda de él, ahí la perdió, porque admitió la malicia, lo más difícil de probar en un caso de difamación. Tan peliculero que en una película no sería verosímil. La realidad siempre acaba superando a la ficción.



Aparte de Camille que ha sido lo más vistoso y de impacto psicológico, lo que más me ha alucinado es el control que tenían de las fechas, los lugares, las personas que estaban o no, quién dijo qué, cuándo, el orden y la numeración de las pruebas o evidencias.

Eran como un rodillo, sin cuartel. 

Eso tiene un curro por detrás ingente. Ahora desde fuera parece todo muy evidente pero porque ese trabajo lo hace parecer así, no porque lo sea.

Y otra cosa es la velocidad mental de Ben Chew, cómo le pasa las notas apropiadas, que probablemente también tenían estudiadas, si Camille necesitaba una mano.

Han dejado a los abogados de Heard en ridículo.

A Depp le debe haber salido por un pico porque esa gente es muy buena en lo suyo.


----------



## V. Crawley (4 Jun 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Aparte de Camille que ha sido lo más vistoso y de impacto psicológico, lo que más me ha alucinado es el control que tenían de las fechas, los lugares, las personas que estaban o no, quién dijo qué, cuándo, el orden y la numeración de las pruebas o evidencias.
> 
> Eran como un rodillo, sin cuartel.
> 
> ...



Sí, estaban coordinados, y controlaban bien todos los hechos. Al menos, mucho mejor que el equipo de Amber, cuya única baza real era el testimonio de la propia Amber, porque las "pruebas" eran fotos que nunca mostraban los daños que ella aseguraba que había sufrido, los "testigos" eran su grupo de amiguetes gorrones, que ni siquiera quisieron declarar en persona porque supongo que les daba miedo perjurar en directo ante el mundo entero, y el testimonio de Whitney, la hermana maltratada y dominada de Amber, y que se da por hecho que va a defender a su hermana y su testimonio en realidad apenas tiene peso. Por eso le hicieron un cross tan suave, no querían machacarla porque en su storyline, ella es víctima de Amber, y miente por ella, por miedo. Total, que lo único que tenían era a Amber y sus mentiras, sus versiones cambiantes de los hechos, sus lloros sin lágrimas, sus relatos de escenas truculentas... y sus fotos, lo único que demostraban, era que ella tenía la voluntad, y la libertad, de reunir pruebas. Es decir, no tenía miedo, ni Johnny le controlaba el móvil. Podía hacer las fotos que quisiera, pero después de una paliza, prefería hacer fotos a una cama astillada que a su cara destrozada a puñetazos. Es que no podían defenderla de ninguna manera, era todo ridículo, los expertos que llevaron fueron un desastre, las pruebas eran un insulto a la inteligencia, la única baza era el chantaje emocional de "hay que creer por cojones a una mujer que diga que le han maltratado, o las demás maltratadas nunca denunciarán y sus muertes estarán en vuestra conciencia". Que fue prácticamente el alegato final de Rottenborn, chantajear al jurado con las consecuencias sociales de no dar la razón a Amber. Sucio, sí, pero era lo único que tenía. Eso, y la chorrada de la primera enmienda, que naturalmente no cubre la difamación.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (4 Jun 2022)

La verdad es que ver Amber Heard, hundiéndose genuinamente con cada “YES”, cuando había intentado hacer el papelón de su vida testificando sin éxito y a su abogada Bredehoft con cara de “tremendo mojonazo que nos hemos comido”, parecía que iba a llorar, ha sido putamente ÉPICO.


----------



## V. Crawley (4 Jun 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> La verdad es que ver Amber Heard, hundiéndose genuinamente con cada “YES”, cuando había intentado hacer el papelón de su vida testificando sin éxito y a su abogada Bredehoft con cara de “tremendo mojonazo que nos hemos comido”, parecía que iba a llorar, ha sido putamente ÉPICO.



Cuento, para las cámaras. Ella no se baja de la burra ni muerta, y ahí tocaba hacer el papel de víctima triste y hundida porque el sistema machista le ha fallado. Por dentro está hirviendo de rabia. Lo único genuino, para mí, ha sido que esta vez no se atrevió a mirar ni a la jueza ni al jurado, por vergüenza. Es la primera vez en su vida que no se sale con la suya, literalmente, la primera vez que le dicen "No te creo, estás mintiendo". Y ha sido a lo grande, en un juicio público televisado, con interés internacional. Como dijo Johnny, humillación global. Él le ofreció muchas veces la paz, el arreglar las cosas fuera del ojo público, el dejarlo ahí y seguir cada uno con su vida sin rencores. La verdad es que es una historia trágica la de esta chica, lo tenía todo para tener una vida cómoda, feliz, privilegiada y con todas las atenciones y lujos que quisiera, con un hombre bueno que la respetaba y quería ayudarle a mejorar en la profesión, tenía belleza física a raudales, tenía (dice la gente que la conoce) un encanto personal increíble, magnético, y lo jodió todo por falta de salud mental y por estar acostumbrada a salirse siempre con la suya gracias a su habilidad para manipular y a su belleza. Verdaderamente trágico.


----------



## Ratona001 (4 Jun 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## rejon (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (7 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Cuento, para las cámaras. Ella no se baja de la burra ni muerta, y ahí tocaba hacer el papel de víctima triste y hundida porque el sistema machista le ha fallado. Por dentro está hirviendo de rabia. Lo único genuino, para mí, ha sido que esta vez no se atrevió a mirar ni a la jueza ni al jurado, por vergüenza. Es la primera vez en su vida que no se sale con la suya, literalmente, la primera vez que le dicen "No te creo, estás mintiendo". Y ha sido a lo grande, en un juicio público televisado, con interés internacional. Como dijo Johnny, humillación global. Él le ofreció muchas veces la paz, el arreglar las cosas fuera del ojo público, el dejarlo ahí y seguir cada uno con su vida sin rencores. La verdad es que es una historia trágica la de esta chica, lo tenía todo para tener una vida cómoda, feliz, privilegiada y con todas las atenciones y lujos que quisiera, con un hombre bueno que la respetaba y quería ayudarle a mejorar en la profesión, tenía belleza física a raudales, tenía (dice la gente que la conoce) un encanto personal increíble, magnético, y lo jodió todo por falta de salud mental y por estar acostumbrada a salirse siempre con la suya gracias a su habilidad para manipular y a su belleza. Verdaderamente trágico.




La gran cagada la cometió cuando se inventó lo de la violación con la botella. 
¿Lo denunció? No. ¿Y fue usted a un médico? No. 

¿Quién se puede creer que seas violada con una botella y no acudas a un médico inmediatamente, para acto seguido plantarte en una comisaría? Es el colmo de lo inverosímil.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (7 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El jurado no se ha creido las lagrimas de la ex de Deep y su montaje de sufrida mujercita agredida por el malvado Deep.
> 
> La han catado como buscadora de money.
> 
> ...



No le va a pagar una mierda porque no tiene 15 millones ni 2 millones y este asustó le quieren dar carpetazo mediático y judicial y como a EL también le han condenado a apoquinar 2M y EL si tiene panoja lo más seguro es que la bruja cobre antes mucho antes que el.


----------



## V. Crawley (7 Jun 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> La gran cagada la cometió cuando se inventó lo de la violación con la botella.
> ¿Lo denunció? No. ¿Y fue usted a un médico? No.
> 
> ¿Quién se puede creer que seas violada con una botella y no acudas a un médico inmediatamente, para acto seguido plantarte en una comisaría? Es el colmo de lo inverosímil.



Exactamente. Todas las escenas de terror que cuenta la llevarían inmediatamente a urgencias, tendría cicatrices, secuelas, informes médicos. El incidente de la botella le habría destrozado por dentro, le habría dejado la cérvix hecha tabaco y habría tenido muchas papeletas para que la vaciaran. Pero no, tras ser arrastrada por cristales rotos, rajándole por todo el cuerpo, y haber sido violada con una botella, la tía cuenta que se fue a dormir. Y al día siguiente pudo soportar un viaje en avión de Australia a EEUU, tranquilamente. ¿Quién puede creerse algo así? Ella cuenta las agresiones como si fueran episodios del Correcaminos, porque nadie le ha pegado así en su vida. Por eso tampoco habla del dolor, y si habla, es para decir que algo no le dolió. Ni siquiera habla de que le dolió la botella, sólo habla de que sentía la presión. Y eso es imposible, si ya duele sacarse un tampax seco, es que cualquier tía que escuche eso sabe inmediatamente que es todo un invento como la catedral de Burgos. Palizas, ser arrastrada sobre cristales rotos, intentos de estrangularla, y luego de prueba te enseña un pantallazo sin metadatos de un hematoma en un brazo o una rojez en una ojera. Eso es su "montaña de pruebas". Y sospecho que la jueza (que lleva años trabajando en este caso) sabía de sobra que todo era mentira, y por eso permitió que el juicio fuera televisado. Jamás habría puesto a una verdadera víctima de semejantes abusos a contarlo todo en directo ante el mundo entero. Ni de coña. Y cuando Amber fingía estar a punto de que le diese un parraque en el estrado, la jueza ni pedía parar unos minutos para que se recompusiera. 

Lo que más me molesta de todo eso es que sus abogados lógicamente también sabían que era todo mentira, y que nadie estaba creyéndole, así que Rottenborn recurrió al sucísimo truco de decirle al jurado que si pensaban que sólo una de esas cosas era cierta, aunque sólo fuera un insulto de él a ella, tendrían que fallar a favor de ella. Y de eso nada, joder, a Depp no le jodieron la vida por insultarla, sino porque ella le acusó de palizas y violaciones. Y si ella miente en lo más gordo, no hay por qué creerle en nada, como dijo Camille, o se cree todo, o no se cree nada. Porque si no, cualquiera puede subir a contar un montón de burradas a un estrado y con que una, aunque sea la más pequeña, pueda ser posible, ya habría que darle la razón al mentiroso. Eso no puede ser.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Jun 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Exactamente. Todas las escenas de terror que cuenta la llevarían inmediatamente a urgencias, tendría cicatrices, secuelas, informes médicos. El incidente de la botella le habría destrozado por dentro, le habría dejado la cérvix hecha tabaco y habría tenido muchas papeletas para que la vaciaran. Pero no, tras ser arrastrada por cristales rotos, rajándole por todo el cuerpo, y haber sido violada con una botella, la tía cuenta que se fue a dormir. Y al día siguiente pudo soportar un viaje en avión de Australia a EEUU, tranquilamente. ¿Quién puede creerse algo así? Ella cuenta las agresiones como si fueran episodios del Correcaminos, porque nadie le ha pegado así en su vida. Por eso tampoco habla del dolor, y si habla, es para decir que algo no le dolió. Ni siquiera habla de que le dolió la botella, sólo habla de que sentía la presión. Y eso es imposible, si ya duele sacarse un tampax seco, es que cualquier tía que escuche eso sabe inmediatamente que es todo un invento como la catedral de Burgos. Palizas, ser arrastrada sobre cristales rotos, intentos de estrangularla, y luego de prueba te enseña un pantallazo sin metadatos de un hematoma en un brazo o una rojez en una ojera. Eso es su "montaña de pruebas". Y sospecho que la jueza (que lleva años trabajando en este caso) sabía de sobra que todo era mentira, y por eso permitió que el juicio fuera televisado. Jamás habría puesto a una verdadera víctima de semejantes abusos a contarlo todo en directo ante el mundo entero. Ni de coña. Y cuando Amber fingía estar a punto de que le diese un parraque en el estrado, la jueza ni pedía parar unos minutos para que se recompusiera.
> 
> Lo que más me molesta de todo eso es que sus abogados lógicamente también sabían que era todo mentira, y que nadie estaba creyéndole, así que Rottenborn recurrió al sucísimo truco de decirle al jurado que si pensaban que sólo una de esas cosas era cierta, aunque sólo fuera un insulto de él a ella, tendrían que fallar a favor de ella. Y de eso nada, joder, a Depp no le jodieron la vida por insultarla, sino porque ella le acusó de palizas y violaciones. Y si ella miente en lo más gordo, no hay por qué creerle en nada, como dijo Camille, o se cree todo, o no se cree nada. Porque si no, cualquiera puede subir a contar un montón de burradas a un estrado y con que una, aunque sea la más pequeña, pueda ser posible, ya habría que darle la razón al mentiroso. Eso no puede ser.



En EEUU, como en todos los países protestantes, mentir es el peor pecado que puedes cometer. Te destruye socialmente. Equivale a defraudar a Hacienda en España.


----------

